# highlights in den westalpen



## THE_DUSCHE (15. Oktober 2004)

So ich hab mal ne frage an die eingflscihten alpencrosser:
bin dieses jahr von münchen zum gardasee( geisel-, tuxerjoch, brennergrenzkamm, schneebergscharte, eisjöchl, grostepass, und noch ein paar deren namen ich nicht mehr weiß==>ca 15000m, 580km in 8tagen ohne probleme)

jetz such ich eine neue herausforderung in den westalpen (vielleicht bodensee-nizza???) und wollte euch fragen was es denn da so in etwa für highlights gibt. 

danke


----------



## Diva (25. Oktober 2004)

ligurische Grenzkammstraße
maira-stura Grenzkammstraße 
und noch eine Grenzkammstraße (ab Susa)

Es ist anders als in den Ostalpen - weitere Täler, höhere Berge und wenig los. Das macht das Ganze auch etwas abenteuerlich, weil man nicht weiß, wo man landet. Also mit Hütten im Voraus buchen wird schwierig, außer Du fährst eine vorgeschlagene Tour und kannst es einigermaßen kalkulieren. 
Allerdings ist es uns auch schon passiert, dass wir durch Fehler in der Karte in ein völlig falsches Tal abgefahren sind und einmal ein falsches hochgefahren sind... 

Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir ja mal eine Etappenbeschreibung von 2 Überquerungen schicken oder auch wenn Du magst einen etwas längeren Bericht/Tagebuch. 
Grüße Manuela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (25. Oktober 2004)

http://www.bike-board.net/bike/monviso/monviso01_de.htm


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. Oktober 2004)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> ligurische Grenzkammstraße
> maira-stura Grenzkammstraße
> und noch eine Grenzkammstraße (ab Susa)


Tönt alles total lecker...


			
				Diva schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir ja mal eine Etappenbeschreibung von 2 Überquerungen schicken oder auch wenn Du magst einen etwas längeren Bericht/Tagebuch.
> Grüße Manuela


Hallo Manuela
Dieser Bericht in Langversion würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren. Kannst mir den per PM oder E-Mail an redorbiter[at]trail.ch auch mal senden.

Im voraus besten Dank  

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Bikingrules (26. Oktober 2004)

Die 3. Grenzkammstraße, auf die Manuela referenziert, ist die Assietta Kammstraße, die das Susa Tal via Colle delle Finestre mit Sestriere verbindet. Wunderschön zu fahren und landschaftlich sehr reizvoll.


----------



## schorty (26. Oktober 2004)

hört sich gut an  

denke das wär auch was für mich  

gibt es für die westalben auch digitales kartenmaterial? hat vielleicht schon einer ein gps track??? am besten mit super single trails   

gruß schorty


----------



## Diva (26. Oktober 2004)

Mit super Single-Trails in den Westalpen wird es schwierig.
Es gibt sie schon, aber die Zubringer sind nun mal landschaftlich schöne Schotterwege und kleine Asphaltsträsschen und diese überwiegen. 
Es ist einfach anders...

Ich hoffe, es gibt noch keine GPS-Daten über Touren, 
sonst geht es dort bald genauso zu wie in den Ostalpen!
Da ist einfach Karten lesen und Gedanken machen angesagt!

Manuela


----------



## excenturio (30. Oktober 2004)

Gute Seite zum Thema Westalpen:

www.trans-albino.de

(Tour vom Berner Oberland ans Mittelmeer)


----------



## Biking_Flow (2. November 2004)

schorty schrieb:
			
		

> hat vielleicht schon einer ein gps track??? am besten mit super single trails



Also tut mir leid, jetzt muss ich mich schon mal aufregen. HOFFENTLICH bringt keiner so bald einen GPS-Track, bei dem man einfach so immer dem Pfeil nachfährt - das macht das ganze Erlebnis Alpentour zu  einem sinnlosen Herumgefahre.

Und dann gehts in den Westalpen auch bald so zu, wie in den Ostalpen - wo ich letztes Jahr auf einer Rundtour auf der Sesvennehütte einen Biker getroffen hab, den ich rein rhetorisch fragte, wo er herkommt. Antwort "Jo, des weiß ich nicht - wir haben GPS". Toll...


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (1. Februar 2005)

uuups!
hatte den thread schon fast vergessen!
danke für die antworten!

übernachtungsprobleme werden wir nicht haben, denn wir fahren mit biwaksack, was wirklich richtig gut klappt und super spass macht. aussdem ist man sehr unabhängig. man sollte halt nciht über 1500m ca schlafen. 
aber sonst in verbindung mit ner hängematte n richtig schöner spass

gps find ich auch sch****! warum fährt man denn in die berge? um auf son schönes display zu glotzen? des kann doch wohl nicht sein. da geht des ganze feeling der planung und so total verloren. naja wers braucht.....

was haltet ihr vom colle del carro?
ist der machbar? 3100hm in etwa.


----------



## sipemue (2. Februar 2005)

Ich habe aus der Zeitschrift "Mountainbike" noch eine Tourenempfehlung bzw. Beschreibung vom Genfer See bis in die Nähe von MonteCarlo. Die Daten: 808km bei 26100 hm. Schwierigkeit: Schwer, Höcher Punkt >2800m und 18mal über die 2000er Grenze   

Sollte ich es dieses Jahr zeitlich passen, ist diese Tour fällig 
Allerdings möchte ich diese nicht in wie vorgeschlagen 13 Etappen fahren, sondern in 9, damit man es mit einer Woche Urlaub vereinbaren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Flow (2. Februar 2005)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr vom colle del carro?
> ist der machbar? 3100hm in etwa.



Da gabs schon mal einen Thread, und zwar hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130849&highlight=carro und hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63133&highlight=carro
Ich denke, dass der Col du Carro schon wenn man sichs auf der Karte anschaut nach einem ziemlich irren Unternehmen ausschaut, was aber durch aus seinen Reiz hat   

Jedenfalls würd ich den nur machen, wenn mich gut in den Bergen auskenn und keine Probleme mit drei Stunden Biketragen hab


----------



## Diva (2. Februar 2005)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr vom colle del carro?
> ist der machbar? 3100hm in etwa.



Ich kann nur davon abraten! Ich kenne niemanden, der den Pass schon überquert hat, siehe auch meinen Link, auf welchen niemand geantwortet hat.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130849&highlight=Cima+del+Carro

Und 3 Stunden tragen ist wohl sehr milde ausgedrückt. 
Abgesehen mal davon, dass man alle 2 Hände braucht, um sich sicher fortzubewegen, muss man dass Rad mit Riehmen an den Rucksack schnallen. 
Es ist schlecht markiert und nach 4,5 h hörten die Markierungen ganz auf. Es war auch nicht leicht, wieder zurückzufinden und runterzuklettern mit Rad am Rücken. Wanderer haben wir überhaupt nicht getroffen. Abgesehen mal davon, ist die Markierung in der Karte falsch eingezeichnet. Wir waren also 9 Stunden unterwegs und keine Etappe weiter. Der von der Chivasso-Hütte hat uns den Weg zwar erklärt, aber wir mussten trotzdem 150 m unterhalb der Passhöhe umkehren, weil wir keinen Übergang finden konnten. Zugegeben, die Sichtverhältnisse waren bescheiden, aber andere haben auch keinen Übergang gefunden und es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass es da immer nebelig ist. 

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, wir hätten den Pass noch nach dem Mittagessen drangehangen, dann kann sowas ganz schön böse ausgehen. 

Den Muskelkater von dieser Kletterei werde ich jedenfalls nicht so schnell vergessen. Wir sind dann die 180km Teerumfahrung des Carro gefahren (Valle de Viu) - sehr schön, aber eben alles Teer.

Manu


----------



## spectres (2. Februar 2005)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr vom colle del carro?
> ist der machbar? 3100hm in etwa.



Hast Du Bergsteigerausbildung? Wenn ja und das Wetter gut ist, dann lies mal bei Achim Zahn nach. Der hat den Pass gemacht und eine grobe Beschreibung der Route gegeben. Dass Du noch etwas Zusatzgepäck für den Übergang dabei hast, so Du Dir die Route zutraust, muss ich nicht erwähnen (Schlingen, Reppschnüre und anderes hilfreiches Sicherungsmaterial eben).
Dass Du dort auch rechtzeitig oder im Falle der Überforderungen umkehrst, sollte auch klar sein.

Eine extreme Sache... (aber: "machbar" ist er offensichtlich...)

spectres


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (2. Februar 2005)

naja quälen kann ich mich schon...(schneebergscharte/eisjöchl mit hoher wilden um 5 uhr in der früh   )
ich hab des alpencrossbuch vom achim zahn, dadurch bin ich auch auf den pass gekommen. ein foto is auch drin, allerings ohne schnee. welch wunder auf der höhe!
aber da stellt sich halt die frage der sicherheit... und ob es dann noch sinn machtmit aller gewalt über den pass zu wollen.. 
wenn du schreibst, dass man des radl sich auf den rücken binden muss, herrscht dann dort (extreme) absturzgefahr? und sollte man wirklich sicherungen mitnehmen? vieleicht nehmen wir ja ne srühdose mit für die nachkömmlinge. 
wisst ihr eigentlich irgenteine möglichkeit, karten aus den westalpen auszuleihen oder gibts im i net eine karte mim colle del carro?

fällt mir grad so ein: weiß wer n gutes französisches bikeforum, vielleicht is ja schon mal n franzose über den carro drüber. ich kann bisschen franz.

danke!


----------



## spectres (2. Februar 2005)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> naja quälen kann ich mich schon...(schneebergscharte/eisjöchl mit hoher wilden um 5 uhr in der früh   )
> ich hab des alpencrossbuch vom achim zahn, dadurch bin ich auch auf den pass gekommen. ein foto is auch drin, allerings ohne schnee. welch wunder auf der höhe!
> aber da stellt sich halt die frage der sicherheit... und ob es dann noch sinn machtmit aller gewalt über den pass zu wollen..
> wenn du schreibst, dass man des radl sich auf den rücken binden muss, herrscht dann dort (extreme) absturzgefahr? und sollte man wirklich sicherungen mitnehmen? vieleicht nehmen wir ja ne srühdose mit für die nachkömmlinge.
> ...


Was die Karten angeht, so gab's vor einigen Tagen hier einen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=150828
(lies Dich schnell durch, dann erfährst Du alles Notwenidge; die Karten dürften aber schon älteren Datums sein - zur Orientierung reichts; der Gletscher am Carro ist aber nur noch ein kärglicher Rest)

Oben muss es keinen Schnee haben - liegt ja schön in der Sonne. Zahlreiche Gipfel ersteigst Du über Gletscher - und oben ist dann Geröll oder schöner Fels.

Was das Festbinden und das Gelände dort oben angeht, so kann Dir Manu sicher besser Auskunft geben. Nach meinem Blick auf die Karte ist das Gelände teilweise steil und dürfte vor allem ein hübsche Steinwüste sein. Unter diesen Umständen, kann es sehr sinnvoll sein, das Bike hinten festzumachen, damit die Hände frei sind. Und definitiv ist das gut, wenn Du an die drahtseilgesicherte Schlusspassage kommst.
Ich bin dort oben zwar noch nicht gewesen, aber von der Beschreibung her und dem Studium der Karten und meinen alpinen Kenntnissen/Erfahrungen kann ich nur sagen: Ein Fehler sollte Dir dort oben nicht unterlaufen...
"... verlangen einen erfahrenen Alpinisten mit entsprechender Ausrüstung." (Achim Zahn zum Carro-Übergang) - Das sagt wohl alles, auch was Sicherungsmaterial angeht. Ich würd's ernst nehmen.

Das mit der Wegmarkierung ist nicht schlecht... Und mach doch bei der Gelegenheit auch mal ein paar Fotos, sagen wir von der Traverse weg bis zum Pass hinauf. Berg heil.

spectres


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (3. Februar 2005)

was ist mit "geeigneter ausrüstung" gemeint?
soll ich seil und hüftgurt mitnehmen?
kann man den achim zahn persönlich erreichen?
wir sind ja auf einem alpencross, von dem her sollte sich die zusatzausrüstung auf ein geringes maß beschränken, ausser man sollte sie auch noch an anderen übergängen brauchen, was ich aber nciht glaube.
danke!

habt ihr vielleicht aussagekräftige bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Flow (4. Februar 2005)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr vielleicht aussagekräftige bilder?


So was such ich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden...


----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2005)

Bin ich hier der Einzige, der weiß was eine Suchmaschine ist.  

Scherzle gemacht, außerdem ist in Köln am Freitag nach Weiberfastnacht tote Hose.  

Vielleicht sind die Links hier noch nicht bekannt.

Bilder Colle del carro 

Beschreibung von Zahn 

Da der Herr Zahn auch eine geführte Tour über den Pass macht, scheint der Übergang zwar hochalpin, aber machbar zu sein. Obwohl bei Herrn Zahn eine gesunde Skepsis angebracht ist.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ede (4. Februar 2005)

***Offtopic*** 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Da der Herr Zahn auch eine geführte Tour über den Pass macht, scheint der Übergang zwar hochalpin, aber machbar zu sein.*Obwohl bei Herrn Zahn eine gesunde Skepsis angebracht ist*
> Grüsse
> ...


 
??? Was meinst Du denn damit?


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (4. Februar 2005)

ja danke für die links!
die beschreibung vom achim hab ich schon in buchform. ich werd jetzt mal den anmailen, der die bilder ins netz gestellt hat, vielleicht kann der mir genaueres sagen.
so lang
have fun


----------



## Diva (7. Februar 2005)

Der Cima del Carro ist meiner Meinung nach nicht hochalpin bzw. was versteht Ihr darunter? Dieser Pass ist - soweit man ihn findet - mit Wanderschuhen und Rucksack begehbar, aber unmöglich mit dem Rad und Radschuhen. Die Bilder, die ich mir auch angeschaut haben, sehen zwar ganz nett aus, aber geben nicht die Steinwüste wieder, die man überwinden muss. 

Du musst 4 Stunden "KLETTERN" mit beiden Händen!!! Du brauchst kein Seil, aber Du kannst Dein Rad unmöglich noch zusätzlich festhalten. Wir hatten Glück, dass wir "nur" Nebel und keinen Regen hatten. Bei Regen hätte es bestimmt Verletzungen gegeben über die glitschigen Riesenfelsquader. So hatten wir "bloß" eine gequetschte/geprellte Hand, die sich dann auf den 200km Teer-Umweg wieder erholen konnte. Wir mussten unheimlich aufpassen nicht umzuknicken. Schrammen haben wir ohne Ende abbekommen. Die Schneefelder waren ohne Probleme zu überwinden. An Sicherheitsausrüstung würde ich evtl. an Biwak denken, falls Du nicht umdrehen willst weil Du nicht weiter findest. Und vergiss es, in Karten einen Weg über den Carro zu finden! Der Pass ist eh falsch eingezeichnet. Auf der Chivasso-Hütte hatten wir uns mit anderen Wanderern ausgetauscht und hatten die gleiche Karte und in beiden Karten war die Route des Cima del Carro jeweils anders und noch dazu falsch eingezeichnet. Such lieber eine Alternative auf der Karte!

Ich gebe Dir den guten Rat, den Pass einfach zu vergessen!!! Versuch lieber den anderen daneben. Oder verlege Deine Route! Wie gesagt, 3 Radler vor uns haben den Übergang auch nicht gefunden!!! Du kannst ja auf der Chivasso-Hütte fragen, ob jemand mit Dir mitgeht. Aber wie gesagt, das Ganze hat mit Radfahren bzw. MTB-Alpenüberquerung nicht mehr viel zu tun! 

Der Witz ist, wenn Du es bis zum Gipfel schaffen solltest, musst Du auf der anderen Seite bis zur Straße runtertragen, da Du Dich in dem Nationalpark befindest und in dem ist Radfahren verboten!!! Und die Hüttenwirte auf der anderen Seite wissen das verdammt gut und wir wollen uns doch nicht unbeliebt machen, oder? 

Ich frag mal meinen Mann nach der Alternative, die für ihn nur noch in Frage käme. 

Ach und was ich noch sagen wollte: Eisjöchl ist ein Kindergeburtstag...


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (7. Februar 2005)

du meinst aber schon den COLLE del carro, oder?
mit CIMA verbinde ich irgentwie gipfel. und der wär ja von hausaus schwieriger.
spectres hat gesagt er hätte eine karte in der der weg richtig eingetragen wäre. die werde ich mir mal besorgen. ausserdem werd ich mal mit achim zahn sprechen, der hat den übergang ja gemacht. er kommt am 22.2. auf die praterinsel in münchen und hält einen vortrag.
laut spectres gibt es auch 3 verschiedene aufstiegvarianten, die unterschiedlich schwierig und lang sind.
kennst du viellaicht einen ähnlich übergang in den ostalpen, an dem man sich Versuchen kann. er muss ja nicht genauso lang sein aber vom schwierigkeitsgrad her vielleicht änlich.
aber ich werd mir wie gesagt erst mal die karte besorgen, die der spectres auch hat und dann ich mir des mal anschauen und nach alternativen suchen.


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (7. Februar 2005)

du meinst aber schon den COLLE del carro, oder?
mit CIMA verbinde ich irgentwie gipfel. und der wär ja von hausaus schwieriger.
spectres hat gesagt er hätte eine karte in der der weg richtig eingetragen wäre. die werde ich mir mal besorgen. ausserdem werd ich mal mit achim zahn sprechen, der hat den übergang ja gemacht. er kommt am 22.2. auf die praterinsel in münchen und hält einen vortrag.
laut spectres gibt es auch 3 verschiedene aufstiegvarianten, die unterschiedlich schwierig und lang sind.
kennst du viellaicht einen ähnlich übergang in den ostalpen, an dem man sich Versuchen kann. er muss ja nicht genauso lang sein aber vom schwierigkeitsgrad her vielleicht änlich.
aber ich werd mir wie gesagt erst mal die karte besorgen, die der spectres auch hat und dann ich mir des mal anschauen und nach alternativen suchen.


----------



## Diva (8. Februar 2005)

Das Schwierigste und Gefährlichste ist für mich das: wenn etwas passiert, schaut's mieß aus. In den Ostalpen triffst Du immer Wanderer, in den Westalpen kannst Du jedenfalls an dem Berg lange warten... Ich finde es eigentlich unverantwortlich, Wanderern so einen schlecht markierten Weg zuzumuten, denn wenn man erst mittags losgeht, schafft man es nicht einmal mehr zurück...
Ich denke Cima und Colle del Carro ist das selbe. Jedenfalls habe ich den Berg auf den Fotos wiedererkannt. Auf den Karten ist er mit Cima del Carro eingezeichnet und wie gesagt, Du kannst Dir die gleiche Karte besorgen wie Dein Kumpel, aber die Einzeichnung auf diesen kann individuell verschieden falsch sein...
Aber frag' den Achim und lass hören, was er sagt. Vielleicht kann er Dir auch zu DER Karte raten, wo alles richtig drin ist.
Wir haben uns den Weg über den Carro auf der Chivasso-Hütte vom Hüttenwirt auch erklären lassen und die 3 Österreicher die ein paar Tage vor uns gegangen sind, bestimmt auch, aber keiner ist drübergekommen und hat komplette 3 Tage verloren (1 Tag missglückter Übergang und 2 Tage Umweg meist auf Teer).


----------



## CHT (8. Februar 2005)

...beim Colle del Carro hört einfach der Fahrspass auf: 4 bis 6 oder mehr Stunden Latscherei im unbekannten und gefährlichen Terrain, einfach klasse  
...in den Westalpen muss man sehr vorsichtig mit der Wegführung sein, ansonsten ist man 70% der Tagesetappen am Wandern...wer dies lustig findet, soll es machen    ...ABER DIE KUNST IN DEN WESTALPEN IST EBEN EINE PHENOMENALE STRECKENFÜHRUNG OHNE/WENIG LATSCHEREI ZU FINDEN   , aber mit grandiosen Landschaftseindrücken (--> Val Veny oder Valle Ripa)...


----------



## univega2001 (8. Februar 2005)

@CHT,

dann sag uns doch dein Geheimnis der genialen Streckenfindung.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (8. Februar 2005)

Was die Karte angeht (Istituto Geografico Centrale, Blatt 3: Il Parco nazionale del Gran Paradiso), so kann ich auch nicht sagen, ob es DER richtige Weg ist. Aber es ist einer (von mehreren andern, die sich hinten in der Alpe Maddetta vereinen) eingezeichnet, der gut zur Beschreibung von SeracJoe passt. Was die Gegend angeht, wird aber auch klar, dass es eine hübsche Geröllwüste sein muss. Der Cima liegt westlich vom Colle del Carro.
Den Übergang würde ich - wenn ich ihn denn machen möchte - schon vormittags angehen (das Rif. Chivasso bietet sich ja zur Übernachtung an) und nur bei stabilem Schönwetter. Bei schlechtem Wetter (Nebel oder ärger) erfordert die Tour einiges ab (Kompass + Höhenmesser / GPS wären m.E. Pflicht).
Der Übergang ist wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll. Dass DUSCHE ihn gleichwohl erwägt, kann ich aber verstehen: Er bietet eine tolle direttissima und die Fahrt bis dort hin führt durch eine tolle Landschaft.

Ich wünsche für Monaco-Monaco   

spectres


----------



## CHT (8. Februar 2005)

Das Geheimnis ist: Colle del Carro einfach auslassen und die Route weiter westlich legen, anstatt Lourtiertal/ Fenetre du Durand/Aosta/Colle del Carro/Col d'Iseran (im Sommer sehr verkehrsreich!) lieber Val Ferret/ Val Veny --> französ. Alpen weiter südwestlich...

BTW: Den Colle del Carro mit dem MTB zu überschieben/ übertragen ist, wie eine Frikadelle an die Kniescheibe zu nageln und den Leuten (im IBC- Forum) als Meat-Piercing zu verkaufen


----------



## Biking_Flow (8. Februar 2005)

@CHT, du hast ja hier im Forum schon mehrmals vor dem Col Carro gewarnt... aber da du jetzt gar so rumschimpfst, wollt ich grad mal fragen, ob du den Pass nun selber versucht hast, oder dein Wissen basiert???

Falls du selber schon drüber bist, wären ein paar Fotos vielleicht ganz nett, dann kann man sich mal ein richtiges Bild machen. Rein von der Karte her würd ich nämlich auch sagen, dass man da in drei Stunden drüber kann... aber gut, so genau hab ich mich mit dem Pass noch nicht beschäftigt.

Dazu    an Spectres für seine Meinung (da scheint sich jemand ja in der ganzen Westschweiz + Umfeld richtig gut auszukennen   ) - ich denke auch, wenn man die Stärke zum Umdrehen hat und über entsprechende Erfahrung verfügt, und natürlich die Bedingungen passen kann kaum ein Pass zu schwierig sein, man muss nur wissen, wanns genug ist. (Achim Zahn schreibt ja auch explizit, dass beste Bedinungen für die Überquerung Voraussetzung sind)


----------



## spectres (9. Februar 2005)

Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> @CHT, du hast ja hier im Forum schon mehrmals vor dem Col Carro gewarnt... aber da du jetzt gar so rumschimpfst, wollt ich grad mal fragen, ob du den Pass nun selber versucht hast, oder dein Wissen basiert???
> 
> Falls du selber schon drüber bist, wären ein paar Fotos vielleicht ganz nett, dann kann man sich mal ein richtiges Bild machen. Rein von der Karte her würd ich nämlich auch sagen, dass man da in drei Stunden drüber kann... aber gut, so genau hab ich mich mit dem Pass noch nicht beschäftigt.
> 
> Dazu    an Spectres für seine Meinung (da scheint sich jemand ja in der ganzen Westschweiz + Umfeld richtig gut auszukennen   ) - ich denke auch, wenn man die Stärke zum Umdrehen hat und über entsprechende Erfahrung verfügt, und natürlich die Bedingungen passen kann kaum ein Pass zu schwierig sein, man muss nur wissen, wanns genug ist. (Achim Zahn schreibt ja auch explizit, dass beste Bedinungen für die Überquerung Voraussetzung sind)



Hi Biking_Flow
Na, die ganze Westschweiz ist übertrieben, aber im Wallis und den angrenzenden Gebieten kenne ich mich schon etwas aus. Ich komme ursprünglich aus der Bergsteigerszene und bin aus medizinischen Gründen (die 1000m und mehr Abstiege setzen den Kniegelenken zu und der Arzt meinte, ich solle es doch mit Fahrradfahren und Schwimmen versuchen) auf's MTB gekommen. Und daher auch meine Vorliebe für abgelegene, unbekannte Gebiete (das erfordert in den Westalpen eben doch einige Bereitschaft zum Bike-Tragen, aber oft findest Du dann auch tollste Trails in irren Gebirgslandschaften).

@CHT: Deine letzte Stellungnahme klingt etwas gar päpstlich. Vor allem auch deshalb, weil in der Diskussion bis jetzt niemandem etwas vorgemacht wurde. Hat denn je jemand einen durchgehend fahrbaren Aufstieg oder nur kurze Tragepassagen versprochen? Wurde denn je etwas vorgegaukelt? Was die einzelnen für Erfahrungen mit dem Carro haben, ist ebenfalls transparent. Du musst den Übergang ja nicht fahren. Wenn aber andere das Planen, dann lass sie das doch machen, ohne solche Frikadellen-Kommentare. Du fährst westlich, andere versuchen's eben östlich. Ich bin kein Freerider, aber deshalb motze ich doch nicht gegen das Freeriden oder solche, die nur die Luftseilbahnen benutzen, um dann runterzubrettern.
Mir wäre jedenfalls ein CHT-Mountainbiking-Begriff zu eng.

spectres


----------



## CHT (9. Februar 2005)

...sicher war mein Kommentar provokativ...ich werde keinen davon abhalten können, Blödsinn zu machen oder sich in Lebensgefahr zu begeben...aber der Colle del Carro ist nunmal so ein Fall...

BTW: In einigen Jahren werden dann die AX-Routen über Kandersteg und Lötschenpass, dann über Zermatt und Theodulgletscher führen, weil die ultimative Herausforderung fehlt


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (9. Februar 2005)

ja also wir kommen auch immer mehr von dem plan ab. allerdings verlockt es uns doch son bisschen da rüber zu kommen. ein ähnliches stück berg/übergang in den ost alpen kennst du nicht, oder?

zitat aus dem routenbeschreibung des "westalpencrosses" aus dem buch "alpencross von achimzahn:

"ab alpe pratortondo auf ehemaligem, markiertem alpiniweg, der wegverlauf ist in den karten falsch eingezeichnet, er verläuft am rücken der punta delle rocce zuar alm rocce grandi und weiter bergwärts richtung cima d´odin bis man rechts am grat signalstangen erkennt erst dann erfolgt die querung nach links  über altschneefelder und einem deutlich ausgeprägten rücken zum pass hinauf, durchgehend mit roten punkten markiert, die letzen 50hm sind drahtseilgesichert , insgesamt trägt und schiebt man ca. 200min"

ich wserd ihn einfach mal persönlichfragen, denn er war ja schon ganz oben und kann das dann wahrscheinlich auch ganz gut sagen, wie gefährlich der aufstieg ist.


----------



## spectres (9. Februar 2005)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> ...sicher war mein Kommentar provokativ...ich werde keinen davon abhalten können, Blödsinn zu machen oder sich in Lebensgefahr zu begeben...aber der Colle del Carro ist nunmal so ein Fall...
> 
> BTW: In einigen Jahren werden dann die AX-Routen über Kandersteg und Lötschenpass, dann über Zermatt und Theodulgletscher führen, weil die ultimative Herausforderung fehlt



Wann warst Du denn am Colle del Carro? Könntest Du nicht die Erfahrungen in die Diskussion einbringen? Dein Urteil könnte entsprechend nachvollzogen oder diskutiert werden. Die recht pauschalen Urteile helfen niemandem, so wenig wie  Überspitzungen (Theodulpass) oder Wertungen (Blödsinn). Eine Beurteilung mit "Lebensgefahr" müsste präzisiert werden: Welches sind die objektiven, welches die subjektiven Momente dafür? Die objektiven Kriterien wären dann zu nennen.


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (9. Februar 2005)

wenn du damit ein großes problem haste zu tragen ,CHT, dann kannst dus ja lassen. ich hab allerdings, solange 
1. es von der schwierigkeit her nicht unmöglich ist
2. die gefahr(absturz&co) nicht sehr groß ist
3. das landschaftserlebnis sich lohnt

keine großen probleme mit dem tragen meines radls.

allerdings muss ich dazusagen, dass wenn es andere, schöne, alternativen gibt; will ich mir diese mal anschauen. ich muss nciht auf teufel komm raus da drüber, vor allem nciht wenns landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch andere schöne alternativen gibt


----------



## Diva (9. Februar 2005)

Mein Vorschlag zur Umgehung des Carro bei Start in Martighny:
Val Ferret - Val Veny (alles sehr schön mit ständigem Blick auf Gletscher des Mont Blancs. Dann Val Veny geradeaus drüber Richtung Col du Iseran. Diesen allerdings auf der Teerstraße hochfahren, da Offroad = Nationalpark ist und da ist nicht mal Rad tragen erlaubt...

Ok, Du willst den Carro versuchen. Verstehe, wir wollten es damals auch unbedingt, auch wenn uns der Hüttenwirt vom Chivasso-Refugio abgeraten hat. Wer lässt sich schon was von "Nichtsportlern" sagen...
Ich habe mich gestern nochmal mit meinem Mann über die Aktion unterhalten und er sagte wieder, er würde sowas nie wieder machen und ist froh, dass wir da heil wieder runtergekommen sind. 

CHT schreibt mir aus der Seele. Jeder würde davon abraten, wer schon dort war. 

Hier der Auszug von der "Etappe" aus meinen Aufzeichnungen:

"5.	Etappe: Refugio Chivasso  Refugio Alpinisti Chivassesi (1667m)

Mit Steinböcken auf Klettertour

Tag :		Mittwoch, 18.08.2004
Dauer:	08 :30  19:00
Tachodaten:	20 km, 900 hm Tragen, 

Wider Erwarten schien heute die Sonne. Wir frühstücken kurz und packen schnell alles zusammen, um uns doch am Cima del Carro (3109m) als Passübergang zu versuchen und uns so die 190 km Straße zu sparen. Wir rollen ca. 300hm die schöne Teerstraße mit Blick auf See hinunter, finden den Einstieg gegenüber der Kirche und fahren zügig, um so lange wie möglich Sicht zu haben. Es dauert nicht lange und wir schnallen das Rad auf den Rucksack. Anfangs noch gut gehbar, danach folgt eine elende Kletterei durch grobes / großes Geröll. Wir erreichen den ersten Pass auf ca. 2700m und sehen im Nebel den ersten Steinbock. Später kraxeln wir mit 2 Steinbö-cken kurz gemeinsam und kommen ganz nah ran. Die Sicht ist schlecht, wir sind von Nebel umhüllt. Dank Steinmännchen sehen wir immer die Richtung, aber immer an die Markierungen haltend. Nach 4 Stunden Kletterei werden die Markierungen spärli-cher, von Sicht kann keine Rede sein  wir stehen in einem Meer von Geröll. Jürgen erwähnt das Wort Umkehr, was Manu wie wild nach einer Markierung suchen lässt  zwecklos. Knapp 200hm vor dem Pass müssen wir umkehren. Es ist 14 Uhr  das wird ein langer Tag. Es ist kalt und wir haben Mühe die Markierungen im Nebel zu finden. Manchmal setzen wir die Räder und Rucksäcke ab, um danach zu suchen. Die Kletterei über das Geröll abwärts ist zwar konditionell weniger anstrengend, aber technisch um einiges schwieriger. Wir können von Glück reden, dass es nicht regnet! Wir sind mit unseren Kräften ziemlich am Ende  alles schmerzt und der Muskelkater kündigt sich schon an. Es ist 18:45 Uhr als wir wieder die Straße erreichen. Wir rollen noch bis auf 1670m runter und erreichen um 19 Uhr das Refugio Alpinisti mit lieber Hüttenmama und gutem Essen. Marco vom Refugio erzählt, dass vor ein paar Tagen 4 MTBer das Gleiche versucht haben und völlig entnervt das Refugio erreicht haben  also hat es wohl nicht nur an der Sicht gelegen (das Wetter war super).
Übernachtungskosten: 35 EUR Halbpension pro Person (DZ mit Stockbett) "

Aber was mich noch interessieren würde, warum probierst Du nicht den Übergang, wie auch schon mal hier im Forum von mir angefragt? Würde mich echt interessieren!!! :

Kommend von Col die Nivolè vorbei am Lago Serrù über Rifugio Pian della Ballotta (2479m) über einen der Pässe zum Refugio du Prariond (2324m)

Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass man das Rad tragen bzw. am Rucksack fixieren muss, um beide Hände zum Kraxeln frei zu haben. Wichtig wäre mir, ob die Wege gut markiert sind und eine Alternative zum Alptraum Cima del Carro darstellen? Oder ob die 190 km auf der Straße die einzige Alternative sind?

Danke für Antworten!
Manuela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Flow (9. Februar 2005)

@Dusche, kannst du dann berichten, was dir Achim Zahn näheres verraten hat, falls dus wirklich zu einem persönlichen Gespräch mit ihm bringst??   

@Diva, vielen Dank für diesen mal wirklich aussagekräftigen Tourbericht    da kann man sich mal was vorstellen. Wobei ich einsehe, dass ihr bei schlechten Markierungen UND Nebel scheitern musstet, aber ich denke mir, dass das ganze Unternehmen doch ohne Nebel schaffbar sein müsste, wenn man die Passhöhe im Sichtbereich hat? Doch gut, nichtsdestotrotz sind 4 Stunden Tragen schon eher Marke Hardcore... und dazu eine kleine praktische Frage: wie habt ihr euer Bike am Rucksack festgemacht?

@CHT, jetzt lass mal hören woher du deine Erfahrungen mit dem Col Carro hast, bist du jetzt drüber, oder wolltest und bist gescheitert, oder zitierst du nur die Literatur?

Falls jemand was näheres zu den "Alternativübergängen" weiß, wär das natürlich auch mal toll, ich post hier mal den Link zu dem alten Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130853&highlight=carro


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (9. Februar 2005)

auf die 1. frage: ja klar mach ich!
die anderen beiden wollte ich auch stellen ,ich schließe mich biking_flow an.

@diva:
ich ziehe diese pässe schon in Betracht, nur hab ich davon noch ncihts gehört und hab sie allerdings auch noch nicht auf der karte gesucht.   
dieser übergang muss ja weitersüdlich liegen, oder? ich werd mich mal auf die suche begeben...


----------



## Biking_Flow (9. Februar 2005)

@Dusche, die Pässe sind nicht schwer zu finen, sondern liegen so ungefähr drei Centimeter auf der Karte entfernt    aber nicht in südlicher Richtung, sondern nordwestlich des Col du Carro, nicht schwer zu finden


----------



## Diva (10. Februar 2005)

Jeder fixiert das Rad mit 2 Riehmen am Oberrohr mit den Rucksackriehmen. Das ganze ist dadurch zwar fest am Rucksack, rutscht aber durch die Kletterei trotzdem hin und her. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, kann man noch zusätzlich den Lenker festhalten. Bequem ist es jedenfalls nicht und der Rücken schmerzt recht schnell durch Druckstellen. 

Irgendwo runterzuklettern ist damit deshalb schwierig, weil man nicht vorwärts gehen kann, weil das Rad im Weg ist. Bzw. wenn man irgendwo hängenbleibt, wird man praktisch runtergestoßen... 

Deshalb halte ich das Ganze für zu gefährlich und nicht wert. 
Generell habe ich aber kein Problem mein Rad auch länger zu tragen, 
aber klettern muss nicht wirklich sein...

@Dusche: Es gibt noch eine Weitere Route über den Carro. Da muss man die Teerstraße noch ca. 200hm weiter runterfahren und dann einen breiten Schotterweg wieder hochfahren. Tragen ist dort auch irgendwann angesagt und dort sind auch Eisenleitern angebracht, da man über steile Felspassagen muss. So eine Leiter stelle ich mir aber einfacher vor, als dass stundenlange Kraxeln über Felsblöcke. Frag mal Achim nach der Route.


----------



## spectres (10. Februar 2005)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was mich noch interessieren würde, warum probierst Du nicht den Übergang, wie auch schon mal hier im Forum von mir angefragt? Würde mich echt interessieren!!! :
> 
> Kommend von Col die Nivolè vorbei am Lago Serrù über Rifugio Pian della Ballotta (2479m) über einen der Pässe zum Refugio du Prariond (2324m)
> 
> ...


Deine Ausführungen (nicht nur die letzte) sind wirklich sehr hilfreich und eindrücklich. Ich habe eine Frage: Du schreibst von einem "ersten Pass" auf dem Weg zum Colle del Carro. Auf meiner Karte sehe ich keinen Pass, der vorher noch zu bezwingen wäre. Es wäre einzig der Colle delle Rocce, doch dann hättet Ihr den Aufstieg beim Lago Serrù entlang genommen. 
Kannst Du dazu noch etwas sagen? Was mich auch irritiert, ist die Beschreibung von Achim Zahn: "Bis an die Restschneefelder des Carro-Gletschers ist der Aufstieg problemlos."

Dein Vorschlag der Route über das Rifugio Pian della Ballotta lässt sich nach meiner Karte schwer beurteilen. Es könnte nicht wesentlich leichter als der Carro werden. Das erste Problem ist die Steilstufe, die vor der Hütte zu überwinden ist und dann die Schlussanstiege zu den jeweiligen Übergängen (2970m, Passo della Losa, resp. 3002m, Passo di Galisia). Der Abstieg (obs überhaupt fahrbar ist, bezweifle ich) zur Hütte Prariond ist länger als das Gegenstück zum Carro und verspricht Trage'spass' in der Geröllwüste.

Die Hütte liegt jedenfalls hübsch, wie ein leichter zugänglicher Adlerhorst:
http://www.caicvl.it/rifugio Pian della Ballotta.htm
(nur das rechte Bild liegt noch auf dem Server)

Zum Galisia habe ich auf die Schnelle keine aussagekräftigen Informationen erhalten, was die Route angeht. Historisch war der Passo di Galisia ein "Passo dalla Libertà" für die Partisanen im Jahre 1944. Im November dieses Jahres kamen an diesem Übergang 41 englische Soldaten und italienische Partisanen ums Leben. Dazu gibt's auf Italienisch ein Buch:
http://www.astilibri.com/cultura/passo_liberta.htm

Beim Losa fand ich immerhin dies: "Partenza dalla diga del Serrù a quota m.2275, si raggiunge la parete attrezzata che conduce al colle dal quale si ha una bellissima vista sulla Valle d'Isère. Gita per escursionisti mediamente esperti, è richiesto abbigliamento da alta montagna. Dislivello m.700, ore 4.00."
Gerne wüsste ich etwas mehr über die aufragende Wand.

Jedenfalls könnte der Versuch mit dem Bike dort rüber zu gehen der erste sein.

spectres


----------



## Biking_Flow (10. Februar 2005)

spectres schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls könnte der Versuch mit dem Bike dort rüber zu gehen der erste sein.


Ja hey, endlich was für die Pioniere unter uns - hey, lasst mich vor, ich will der erste sein    

@spectres, steht in dem italienischen Teil über den Passo di Losa was aufregendes? Ich versteh das nämlich leider nicht... das Foto von der Hütte schaut aber echt genial aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (10. Februar 2005)

Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hey, endlich was für die Pioniere unter uns - hey, lasst mich vor, ich will der erste sein
> 
> @spectres, steht in dem italienischen Teil über den Passo di Losa was aufregendes? Ich versteh das nämlich leider nicht... das Foto von der Hütte schaut aber echt genial aus


Pssssst, Biking_Flow, behalt's für Dich, das mit der möglichen Pioniertour...

Im Text steht, dass durchschnittliche Bergerfahrung notwendig ist (was aber mediamente im italiensichen Klassifikationssystem genau bedeutet, kann ich aktuell nicht sagen), der Weg über einen gesicherten Wandaufschwung führt (offenbar ist er aber zu Fuss doch gut machbar) und oben auf dem Pass hat man eine wunderschöne Sicht. Die übliche Ausrüstung für Hochtouren wird vorausgesetzt. Von den Gestaden des Serrùsees zum Pass werden vier Stunden veranschlagt. Jedenfalls scheint der Übergang zu Fuss nicht lebensgefährlich zu sein. Irgendwo habe ich die Tour für eine CAI-Jugendgruppe ausgeschrieben gesehen (und ich hoffe mal, dass dort nicht alles Jung-Bonattis sind - Bonatti hat in seiner Aktivzeit schwierigste Touren gemacht, so z.B. 1965 eine Solowinterbegehung der Nordwand des Matterhorns).
Das Problem ist aber, was das mit einem Bike bedeutet


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (10. Februar 2005)

wenn ihr ein frz bikeforum kennt, kann ich des ja mal durchforsten. sonst bleibt einem nur der versuch. 
bei den beiden pässen von diva muss man ja noch den iseranpass nehmen. 
ich hab die IGN Karte 53, allerdings nicht mehr allzu jung und nur in 1:100.000. dort ist nur das Rifugiode carro auf der westseite des carro, eingetragen. auf der ostseite ist eine A.Mandetta zu erkennen und ein paar Hüterl. Ist eine davon ein Rifugio, in dem man vor dem Carro-Aufstieg nächtigen kann, insofern wir den carro und nicht vielleicht eine der oben genannten alternativen nehmen.

der besgte grat könnte doch der östl. ausläufer des C. d´Odin sein, oder? aber dann wär ihr ja direkt von Nevesee aufgesteigen. bei mir is da kein Weg eingezeichnet. der iengezeichnete geht zu disem A.mandetta und von dort en direct geradewegs den Berg rauf(1000hm)


Die beiden anderen Übergänge weiter nördl. haben folgende probleme:
*der eine führt beim absteig über gletscher mit anfolgender steil/felsstufe
*der andere hat die steilstufe am aufsteig und bei mir ist gar kein aufstiegsweg eingezeichnet. der weg führt über einen Grat vom Punte da la Galise 3344m herab.dementsprechend heiß dieser pass in meiner karte auch col de la Galise


----------



## spectres (10. Februar 2005)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr ein frz bikeforum kennt, kann ich des ja mal durchforsten. sonst bleibt einem nur der versuch.


Ich hab mich mal in einigen der französischen MTB-Foren umgeschaut, leider bislang ohne Erfolg. Du kannst es aber gerne auch selber versuchen: Gib in Google die Stichworte "VTT" und "forum" ein (VTT steht für Vélo Tout Terrain = Rad für jedes Gelände).


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (10. Februar 2005)

merci, je vais l´essayer!
salut

felix


----------



## spectres (14. Februar 2005)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: In einigen Jahren werden dann die AX-Routen über Kandersteg und Lötschenpass, dann über Zermatt und Theodulgletscher führen, weil die ultimative Herausforderung fehlt


Von wegen: Einer hat den Theodulpass am 31. Juli 1986 mit Tourenbike gemacht. Kommentar von Fred Wright: "Theodule pass - climbing the north side beside the Matterhorn. The route is south of Zermatt, going to Italy and is probably the highest pass (3317m) traversed in the Alps with a bike, although very difficult with a glacier to cross on the north side." Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=153296

spectres


----------



## CHT (14. Februar 2005)

...sag' ich doch...im Standard-Programm von Achim Zahn im Jahr 2009  ...


----------



## spectres (26. Februar 2005)

DUSCHE hat den Zahn zum Carro gefragt. Ich poste das mal hierher:



			
				THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> so tam tam tam!!!
> hier bin ich ;-)
> 
> zu colle del carro hat er mir folgendes gesagt:
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt: Eine etwas enttäuschende Erklärung von SeracJoe. Sie widerspricht in einigen Teilen dem, was er im Buch schreibt. "Absturzgefahr" sagt wenig aus - und die ist auf zahllosen MTB-Touren gegeben. Die Idee, sich die Gegend bei gutem Wetter (!) mal vor dem AX anzuschauen (z.B. als eine hübsche Bergwanderung) ist wirklich gut, aber eben ...

spectres


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (28. Februar 2005)

ich würd ja gern mal vor dem cross vorbaischauen, wenns nciht so ewig weit weg wäre von münchen:-(
ich frag mich halt auch ob wir das risiko eingehen sollen und in das nivolet tal reinfahren sollen. es gibt da ja genug pässe, die wieder hinausführen, nur schient bisher nur der colle del carro mit dem MTB versucht worden zu sein. also ein nahezu weißer fleck auf der MTB-Karte. Dementsprechend is das risiko sehr hoch, über einen pass nicht rüber zu kommen und dann entweder umkehren oder die von diva genannte umfahrung nehmen zu müssen. aber ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden. vielleicht werden wirs erst während der tour wissen wo wir dann fahren. man wird sehen.

hat jemand von euch einen der pässe in diesem gebiet diesen sommer aufm plan?
wenn ja, wann? vielleicht könnten die uns dann ihre erfahrungen (evtl.fotos) schicken.

felix


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (1. November 2005)

So, nachdem wir dieses Jahr doch in den Ostalpen unterwegs waren und leider schon nach 2 tagen wegen Schnee aufgeben mussten basteln wir für nächstes Jahr an unserer Route in den Westalpen.
Um den Carro endgültig bewerten zu können haben wir uns vorgenommen im Juli mal hinzufahren und zu Fuss den pass erkundigen, nicht dass wir dann doch die Teerumgehung nehmen müssen.
habt ihr noch was über den Pass herausgefunden?
Wir waren dieses Jahr an der Doppelseescharte und wies da ausschaut (eben auch jede Menge geröll...und 6!Stunden tragen, zahn schrieb von 100min!) bin ich noch skeptischer geworden. Ich hab mein Vertrauen in seine Angaben mehr oder weniger verloren.
Also werden wir mal schaun wiesd da ausschaut und dann können wir weitersehen. reizen würde er mich schon, nur sollte zumindest die theoretische Chanse bestehen in zu überqueren.
mal schaun.
kommt zeit, kommt rat
viel spass im Winter!
cu
dusche


----------



## Diva (2. November 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin von einen der 4 Biker, die ein paar Tage zuvor am Carro gescheitert sind, kontaktiert worden. Er (= Klaus und Klaus ist echt fit) ist diesen Pass dieses Jahr zu Fuss gegangen und hat auch ein paar Bilder gemacht und diese erläutert. 
Leider hat er sich wohl immer noch nicht durchgerungen, hier im Forum mal zu posten, aber vielleicht kann ich ein Teil zitieren:

"...es gibt was neues - ich war ende juni tatsächlich auf dem carro, 
bei schönstem wetter, aber ohne bike, denn was soll man dort oben mit dem bike;-)

auf dem weg in die verdonschlucht wollte ich mir den carro wenigstens
als tagestour zu fuss nicht entgehen lassen -  es war sehr spannend, bin von der 
französischen seite (bonneval sur arc) hoch gelaufen und auf der italienischen seite 
runter bis zu unserem umkehrpunkt.
ich kann nur sagen, es ist machbar, aber nur bei guter sicht, 
und es ist mit dem bike eine riesenschinderei, die ich wirklich 
nur im rahmen der damals geplanten "diritissima-route" auf 
mich nehmen würde..."

Leider sind die Bilder zu groß und ich habe kein Plan, wie ich die "klein kriege". 
Evtl. schickst Du mir Deine Email-Adresse per PM.

Grüße Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Flow (2. November 2005)

Hey, da kommt ja wieder Leben in die Col du Carro-Debatte  dankeschön @Diva und an den nicht postendenden Informanten Klaus. Ein paar schöne Fotos vom Carro und dem Weg rauf und runter wären natürlich nett... vielleicht hat er einen Webspace, wo er die Bilder online stellen könnte? Ich würde mich für die Verkleinerung zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## spectres (2. November 2005)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind die Bilder zu groß und ich habe kein Plan, wie ich die "klein kriege".


Ich würde die Verkleinerung auch übernehmen.

Danke für die Infos. Nun warten wir mal auf die Pics...

spectres


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (3. November 2005)

könnt ihr mir bitte auch die fotos zukommen lassen?
fänd ich super
kleinermachen übrigens u. a. mit paint:
bild öffnen--> schaltfläche:Bild --> strecken/zerren --> prozentsatz eingeben--> OK

grüße felix


----------



## Biking_Flow (4. November 2005)

Voila, hier sind mal drei Bilder vom Weg zum Col du Carro - mit bestem Dank sowohl an Manu (Überbringerin) als auch Klaus (Photograph). Zum vielen Schnee sei angemerkt, dass die Bilder im Juni gemacht worden sind, allerdings kann ich sagen, dass Ende Juli dort auch noch einiges an Schnee gelegen ist. Alle Fotos zeigen die Nordseite des Carro, sprich der Aufstieg von der italienischen seite her.






Auf diesem Bild sieht man bereits gut das Schild am höchsten Punkt des Carro, insofern scheint man sich bei schönem Wetter zumindest in eine Richtung orientieren zu können.

Die nächsten zwei Bilder beziehen sich auf eine "Schlüsselstelle" 50Hm (?) unterhalb des Passes:





zeigt den Blick nach unten.





ist meiner Meinung nach das krasseste Bild, und zeigt die von Hüttenwirt Allessandro erstellte Sicherung, die Achim Zahn in seinem Buch erwähnt. Hier ists wohl wirklich erforderlich, das Rad am Rücken fixieren zu können, sonst schaut man an dieser Stelle dumm aus der Wäsche...

Nun, die Diskussion kann weitergehen  Was ich aber inzwischen interessanter finde, ist wies auf der anderen Seite runter geht - denn wenn man da wirklich nicht fahren kann, hat die ganze Sache mit dem Bike doch wohl echt keinen Sinn, Direttisima hin oder her.


----------



## Biking_Flow (4. November 2005)

Ja und was mir an der Stelle noch einfällt - wir sind ja heuer in dieser Ecke vorbeigeradelt, und ich hab mal ein Foto vom Nivolet gemacht, um den Carro als Übergang in voller Pracht bewundern zu können   






Irgendwo zwischen den Zacken in Bildmitte muss der Übergang liegen, ich hab es allerdings nicht geschafft nachzuvollziehen, wo genau, und auf der Chivassohütte haben wir leider nicht übernachtet, so dass es mir der Wirt hätte erklären können.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch ungefähr erraten, wo der Pass ist  

PS: Hab das Bild absichtlich in der hohen Auflösung belassen, damit man noch möglichst viele Details erkennen kann - sorry für die Verzerrung des Forums dabei.


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (4. November 2005)

leider funzt des bild nicht. könnt ja auf den link gehen;-)
das is des obere stück der doppelseescharte. das bild sagt alles. nie wieder!(v. a. nicht mit radl!)
dusche


----------



## spectres (4. November 2005)

Danke für die Bilder.
Na, ob das Sinn macht? Bike am Rucksack festmachen und die Kletterpartie kann beginnen. Hinten runter soll's zunächst weglos sein (laut Zahn)... Auch das ist downhill ... per pedes.

  spectres


----------



## cleiende (4. November 2005)

Na endlich mal Bilder vom Carro.
Irgendwo ist auch Schluß, es geht mir primär um das Befahren der Alpen, beim Wandern schleppe ich das Rad nicht mit. Wenn da einer abschmiert und sicher verletzt weil er mit dem auf den Buckel geschnallten Rad hängenbleibt, da würden alle anderen sich ewig Vorwürfe machen.
Ich bin echt schwer abzuschrecken, aber das Ding mit dem Rad - nein Danke!


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (5. November 2005)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass wir weiter westlich fahren werden. soll ja nichz unser letzter alpencross gewesen sein;-)
dusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (7. November 2005)

@Dusche
Das Bild unter dem Link war ja erst mal der Anfang. Und der Weg ist nicht verschüttet, sondern das ist der "Weg". Oben am ersten Pass angekommen, gehts dann erst mal wieder ein Stück runter, wobei man erst mal nach der nächsten Markierung suchen muss, dann ewig gerade aus, durch ein Geröllmeer vorbei an Gletschern und Gletscherseen...
Ich würde den Carro nur dann nochmal versuchen, wenn ich mir sicher sein kann, dass ich auch drüber komme, d. h. also nur bei gutem Wetter. 
Manu


----------



## Biking_Flow (10. November 2005)

Es passt zwar nicht zur bisherigen Diskussion des Threads, wohl aber zum Titel des Threads: http://www.seracjoe.de/html/westalpen_gta_quattro.html

Insbesondere CHT hat sich schon öfters über Achim Zahn und seine Tourenvorschläge lustig gemacht/mokiert. Allerdings hat er eine bemerkenswerte Voraussicht bewiesen: mit obengenannter Tour macht sich Zahn endgültig an den Theodulpass.

In der Ausschreibung steht was von 75min Schieben bergauf, was nach Kartenstudium sogar halbwegs realistisch erscheint: nun meine Frage an euch: gute Wahl, Herausforderung, oder durchgeknallte Weiterführung des Trends Alpencross?

Mal schauen was für Meinungen jetzt kommen  

PS: Außerdem bringt Zahn ein neues Buch raus, das recht vielversprechend ausschaut und wahrscheinlich die letzten einsamen Winkelchen endgültig ausgräbt....


----------



## Stevan (11. November 2005)

> Insbesondere CHT hat sich schon öfters über Achim Zahn und seine Tourenvorschläge lustig gemacht/mokiert

Naja, er hat halt mehr Strecken im Buch als Stanciu und schlechter beschrieben, aber bei beiden ist die Aussagekraft zur "Schwierigkeit" unzuverlässig. Man sollte sich selbst zusätzlich Informieren (was beim Zahn allerdings aufgrund der Vielfalt teils kaum möglich ist) und auf mühsame oder überraschend einfache Verhältnisse vorbereitet sein.

> gute Wahl, Herausforderung, oder durchgeknallte Weiterführung des Trends Alpencross?

Erstmal ist es Geschmacksache. Manche wollen halt nicht Tragen, andere nehmen es gerne in Kauf.
Ich seh da auch kein Problem, solange die Leute Fahren können bzw. rechtzeitig Schieben auch in abgelegenen Gebieten.

Aber ich bin komplett gegen kommerzielle Führung, erst recht in "unbekannterem" Gebiet. Genauso wie es schei.. ist, dass Leute sich auf den Sagarmatha führen lassen. Entweder selber machen oder nicht!

> PS: Außerdem bringt Zahn ein neues Buch raus, das recht vielversprechend 

Naja, ich habe schon ein paar Pässe geplant und nachher überrascht festgestellt, dass die auch der Zahn schon wieder drin hat.
Aber seine Beurteilung ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, also kann man gleich selber planen, die besten Infos gibts immer noch hier im Forum. Da ist die Erwähnung beim Zahn halt nur EIN kleiner Baustein zum Entschluss, ob man den Übergang machen mag.


----------



## CHT (11. November 2005)

...ich fahre Achim Zahns Tourenvorschläge seit 10Jahren oder so, insbesondere bin ich von seinen Routen in den Westalpen begeistert, nur sehe ich auch einige seiner Veröffentlichungen mit grosser Skepsis (Doppelseescharte, Furkelscharte, Passo Monte Moro, Col de Riedmatten, Colle du Carro...)...dabei schaue ich mir das Streckenprofil und die angegebenen Lauf- und Tragepassagen ganz genau an; dabei fällt mir halt immer wieder auf, dass einige Sachen auch für erfahrene Biker lebensgefährlich sind, insbesondere bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen...dass mir dann auch der eine oder andere ironische Kommentar herausrutscht...
Aber schaut euch die obigen Bilder vom Carro an: Für den Aufstieg sind zwei freie Hände und Wanderstiefel erforderlich, und mit oder ohne Steil sind wohl einige Passagen nicht mehr lustig...es soll auch Leute geben, die machen einen 300m-Drop vom Empire States Building und finden das cool  ...ich muss nicht alles nachmachen  ...wer sich unnötig in Gefahr begibt, kommt bekanntlich darin um [Oberlehrermodus aus]...


----------



## RoccaBranca (11. November 2005)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung um Achim Zahns Tourenvorschläge nicht so ganz. Schließlich zwingt er ja niemanden, das nachzumachen. Und wenn er "extreme Tour" und "hochalpines Gelände" und "alpine Erfahrung erforderlich" schreibt, dann finde ich diese Aussagen eindeutig. Die knappen Angaben zu den Routen in Zahns Büchern, die schlicht Kartenstudium und ein wenig Orientierungssinn erfordern, empfinde ich persönlich in Zeiten des GPS-Booms als wohltuend. Wer das Abenteuer sucht und lange, anspruchsvolle Tragepassagen nicht scheut und hoffentlich die nötige Erfahrung mitbringt, der wird den Carro angehen, andere suchen sich halt weniger schwierige Übergänge, von denen es in Zahns Büchern auch viele gibt - jeder wie er mag  
Die "letzten" Geheimtipps verrät auch das neue Buch nicht, wen es beruhigt. Es gibt - gerade in den Westalpen - noch jede Menge Neuland.


----------



## Biking_Flow (12. November 2005)

@CHT, dann hab ich dich wohl viele deiner bisherigen Posts bisher falsch verstanden, ich dachte du stehst Zahns Tourenvorschlägen auf Grund seiner Vorliebe für (hoch)alpine Routen eher skeptisch gegenüber, als dass du sie sogar gern nachfahren würdest. Sorry   

Und ich muss Roccabranca absolut rechtgeben: gerade in den Alpencrossboomzeiten, in denen viele Leute entweder dem Roadbook aus Uli Stancius Buch oder einem Pfeil am GPS-Bildschirm nachfahren, schätze ich Achim Zahns Wegbeschreibungen sehr - hoffentlich setzt nicht auf seinen Routen auch irgendwann der GPS-Boom ein, denn damit geht ein Großteil des Sinns und Flairs von Touren in den Alpen endgültig zu Grunde.

Ich persönlich finde auch, dass man nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben differenzieren muss und inzwischen habe ich schon von vielen Bikern gehört (mich eingeschlossen), die um des alpinen Erlebnisses willen das Bike auch mal 2 oder mehr Stunden schieben - sozusagen das Beste aus zwei Welten.

Nur wurde aber in früheren Threads schon öfters der Theodulpass als kommender Trend thematisiert, und ich wollte daher einfach fragen, wie die allgemeine Meinung dazu ist. Ich kenne den Pass eben nur aus der Karte, doch wir werden sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHT (12. November 2005)

...ja, ich habe es bereits im Matterhorn-Thread Ende 2002 prophezeit, dass Achim Zahn 2005 bis 2007 den Theodulpass nehmen wird...das war purer Übermut, da ich die Alpencross-Höher-Schneller-Weiter-Tendenz wirklich mit Sorge beobachte...also doch der Trend für 2010: Alpencross mit Glacier-Freeriding, wenig Biking, mehr Hiking, mehr Glacier-Biking und mit Steigeisen und Eispickel runter oder rechts und links die Eiswand (Monte-Rosa-Ostwand?)hoch, aber mit Bike auf dem Rücken versteht sich (vielleicht werden zu diesem Zweck extra neue ultraleichte, kompakte und zerlegbare Bikes entwickelt)...
Aber, hey Leute, A.Z. ist Geschäftsmann, hat nen Haufen Personal und Familie daheim, da muss man immer wieder für all die Extremisten draussen etwas Neues bringen, denn einige bezahlen dafür gutes Geld...


----------



## spectres (14. November 2005)

Der Hinweis von Biking_Flow auf Zahns Homesite ist gut. Vor allem hat Zahn u.a. auch wieder die Tour über den Carro drinn. Diesmal sind die Schiebe-/Tragepassagen mit 270 min. doch realistischer angegeben als im Buch mit 200 min.
Was den Theodulpass betrifft: Das Schlimmste ist wohl nicht der Pass und der Gletscher, sondern die zum  :kotz:  verwüstete Berglandschaft davor. Hochalpenerfahrung heisst in dem Fall auch: Gletschererfahrung. Ich war in dem Gebiet auch schon, jedoch für Bergtouren. Wer weiss, vielleicht begegnet man bald einigen mit dem MTB auf dem Breithorn, damit in den Alpen endlich die 4000er-Grenze geknackt wird (@ CHT: die Monte Rosa-Ostwand nicht rauf, sondern runter, als ultimativer Freeridekick   ).

In den Alpen wird's genügend unbekannte Touren geben. Wer mit der Karte umgehen kann und entsprechende Alpinerfahrung mitbringt, wird noch viele traumhaft Strecken finden. Und - IMHO - manchmal ist es besser, man postet solche Entdeckungen erst gar nicht in ein Forum.

spectres


----------



## Toblu (20. November 2005)

Hallo,
schau mal hier rein.

http://www.trans-albino.de/

Meine Frau und ich haben die beiden auf der fantastischen Route Martigny-Ventimiglia (aus dem Buch vom Zahn) in entgegengesetzter Richtung getroffen. Elisabeth und Wolfi haben auf ihrer Site ihren Westalpencross von 2004 sehr gut mit allen Highlights beschrieben und der von diesem Jahr ist bald fertig.


----------



## spectres (20. November 2005)

Toblu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> schau mal hier rein.
> 
> http://www.trans-albino.de/
> ...


schau auch mal hier rein:
http://www.karstadt.de/
Sah dort die Lisel und den Sepp, die beide 'ne MTB-Tour im Val Mora fuhren.
Soviel zum Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion hier.

spectres


----------



## Diva (15. Dezember 2005)

Wieder ein Input von Klaus, der den Carro dieses Jahr im Juni begangen ist, nachdem er 2004 wie ich mit dem Rad gescheitert ist. Er hat sich jetzt den ganzen Thread mal angeschaut und gab folgende Kommentare:

"unerschöpfliches thema, der carro. interessant, deinen beitrag 07.02.2005, 13:49 zu lesen.
nachdem ich den carro ja nun leibhaftig kenne, muss ich sagen, bestimmte dinge würde ich etwas anders beurteilen:

-> 4 Stunden "KLETTERN" mit beiden Händen!!! 
4 std schieben und teilweise tragen kommt hin, aber beide hände frei brauchst du nur auf ca. 20hm am felseinstieg hinter der laaaangen schneefeldquerung und dann ganz oben nochmal auf ca. 50 hm

-> Ich gebe Dir den guten Rat, den Pass einfach zu vergessen!!! 
im prinzip stimme ich zu - sinnvoll ist er nur, wenn man die kürzeste nord-süd-route unbedingt machen will.

-> Der Witz ist, wenn Du es bis zum Gipfel schaffen solltest, musst Du auf der anderen Seite bis zur Straße runtertragen,
nicht so weit, wenn ich das in punkto nationalpark richtig mitgekriegt hab: bis zur carro-hütte geht sowieso fast nur schieben, ab dort noch eine viertelstunde, dann "dürftest" du vermutlich fahren, was auf etwa 1/3 der strecke bis zur arc sogar möglich wäre. 

-> Das Schwierigste und Gefährlichste ist für mich das: wenn etwas passiert, schaut's mieß aus.
das ist freilich wahr, vor allem wenn man nur zu zweit unterwegs ist

-> die 3 Österreicher die ein paar Tage vor uns gegangen sind, bestimmt auch, aber keiner ist drübergekommen und hat komplette 3 Tage verloren (1 Tag missglückter Übergang und 2 Tage Umweg meist auf Teer).
österreicher? du meinst nicht uns? wir haben jedenfalls keinen tag verloren, und haben halt statt der relativ kurzen 40-km-etappe ab bonneval über den mt. cenis die längliche 170km-asphaltumfahrung nach susa gemacht.

-> Vielleicht kann er Dir auch zu DER Karte raten, wo alles richtig drin ist.
ich glaube, DIE karte gibts nicht. da hilft nur alessandro und gutes wetter - bei freier sicht täts auch ohne alessandro gehen. aber der alessandro ist wirklich ein goldstück!! wie der sich neulich gefreut hat uns wiederzusehen!!!

dann erstmal viele grüße und bis bald
klaus"


----------



## Diva (15. Dezember 2005)

und nachdem Klaus entdeckt hat, dass der Thread 3 Seiten hat, hat er nochmal ausgeholt:

"-> Was die Karte angeht (Istituto Geografico Centrale, Blatt 3: Il Parco nazionale del Gran Paradiso), so kann ich auch nicht sagen, ob es DER richtige Weg ist. Aber es ist einer (von mehreren andern, die sich hinten in der Alpe Maddetta vereinen) eingezeichnet, der gut zur Beschreibung von SeracJoe passt. 

es ist NICHT der richtige weg...den schotterweg zur alpe mandetta zu nehmen, der von der nivoletstraße abzweigt, bietet sich zwar scheinbar an - aber alessandro rät davon dringend ab, weil es ab der alpe mandetta wohl noch beschissener als anderswo wird. was man auf dem riesenbild vom biking flow auch gut nachvollziehen kann. und was ich auch aus der vogelschau ganz oben vom carro vermutet habe.


-> zu colle del carro hat er (achim) mir folgendes gesagt:
*es gibt im unteren einen Weg, man kann ihn auch finden
*er verläuft sich mit der zeit (spätestens an dem Schneefeld)
*oben gibts wieder einen weg.
zustimmung, und bei nebel sind halt die schneefelder und vor allem DAS eine breite schneefeld der knackpunkt, weil man die andere seite und damit den richtigen einstieg nicht sieht 

-> aller dings herscht fast den ganzen weg absturzgefahr!!!
das sehe ich allerdings anders - ein wenig alpine trittsicherheit vorausgesetzt
(sicher haben reine biker damit schneller probleme als bergerfahrene wanderer/kletterer...das erklärt auch die sehr breite beurteilungsstreuung im mtb-forum zu einem gelände, das in bergsteigerkreisen im grunde nichts weiter ist als ein anspruchsvoller wanderweg mit eingebauten steighilfen, also nicht einmal ein klettersteig)."


----------



## martinizza (15. Dezember 2005)

Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> Voila, hier sind mal drei Bilder vom Weg zum Col du Carro - mit bestem Dank sowohl an Manu (Überbringerin) als auch Klaus (Photograph). Zum vielen Schnee sei angemerkt, dass die Bilder im Juni gemacht worden sind, allerdings kann ich sagen, dass Ende Juli dort auch noch einiges an Schnee gelegen ist. Alle Fotos zeigen die Nordseite des Carro, sprich der Aufstieg von der italienischen seite her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey, manu-diva und biking flow,
hier meldet sich tatsächlich der klaus, der fotograf vom carro;-)
schön habt ihr das gemacht mit den bildern!

sorry, ich hab hier das das ganze jahr nicht mitgelesen - versprochen, in der weihnachts/neujahrszeit schreib ich ein bisschen mehr dazu und stelle noch ein paar bilder rein...  ein paar bilder von unserer martigny-nizza-tour 2004 sind übrigens schon lange auf "meine fotos" drinne.

kurz: "sinnvoll" ist der carro wirklich nur für den, der wie wir damals unbedingt die direkte route machen will. machbar ist er mit guter kondition, alpiner trittsicherheit und wegen der wegfindung (nur) bei guter sicht, mit viel schiebegeduld, einiger trageplage und mit ein bis zwei bike-auf-dem-rücken-festbind-passagen (siehe bild) von insgesamt etwa 70 höhenmetern. wer trittsicherheit und bergerfahrung mitbringt, sollte aber auch mit dem bike in der hand und guten bikeschuhen an den füßen keine probleme kriegen, also absturzgefahr wie vielfach gepostet wurde, sehe ich dann keine. 

lohn der mühe: eine herbe steinwüste, viele(!) steinböcke, ein grandioser rundblick vom carro-plateau... und man darf auch wieder zu fuß abschieben*g*, zumindest bis zur carro-hütte ganz überwiegend. die steinwüste ist dort zwar nicht so steil und nicht so lang wie beim aufstieg, aber es langt... 

und wer vielleicht den carro nur wegen der höhe von 3149m machen will - dem empfehle ich stattdessen die 3-tage-tour um das gran paradiso-massiv - bombastisch!! wir haben sie im august 2005 gemacht. dort gehts als höhepunkt auf 3299m über den col lauson, und man hat einen superschönen weitgehend fahrbaren trail vor sich.

grüße, klaus


----------



## martinizza (15. Dezember 2005)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> und nachdem Klaus entdeckt hat, dass der Thread 3 Seiten hat, hat er nochmal ausgeholt:




hihi, und inzwischen hat er sich sogar selbst gemeldet...
ei manu, dann haben wir ja zusammen schon das wichtigste gesagt
viele grüße,
klaus


----------



## Long Pete (27. Dezember 2005)

Na kein Carro fur mir.
Link : http://www.charly-schwaiger.de/0411transalp04.htm
Alternative : 
Ferret-Seigne- cornet d'areches-aime- bellentre-Roche de mio(Stichtour sommet de bellecote+3000)-courchevel-meribel-val thorens-col de la montee du fond(+3000m)/col des encombres-bonvillard-modane-le lavoir-col de la vallee etroite/colle del rho-passo mulatierra-col de dormilouse-col de la lauze etc.
2 Tage langer(5 stat 3 )aber kein iseran und 100km Asfalt/oder Carro.


----------



## Ede (28. Dezember 2005)

Long Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Na kein Carro fur mir.
> Link : http://www.charly-schwaiger.de/0411transalp04.htm
> Alternative :
> Ferret-Seigne- cornet d'areches-aime- bellentre-Roche de mio(Stichtour sommet de bellecote+3000)-courchevel-meribel-val thorens-col de la montee du fond(+3000m)/col des encombres-bonvillard-modane-le lavoir-col de la vallee etroite/colle del rho-passo mulatierra-col de dormilouse-col de la lauze etc.
> 2 Tage langer(5 stat 3 )aber kein iseran und 100km Asfalt/oder Carro.



Danke für den Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinizza (28. Dezember 2005)

Long Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Na kein Carro fur mir.
> Link : http://www.charly-schwaiger.de/0411transalp04.htm



Hallo, und Dank an Long Pete für diesen Link - der war mir bisher unbekannt! 
Also hat es am 27.7.2004 zwei Wochen vor unserem vernebelten Versuch
tatsächlich eine Gruppe geschafft, den Carro bei gutem Wetter zu überqueren - freut mich für Euch!!

Und Dank an Biking Flow für das Klasse-Panoramabild zum Carro weiter oben
in diesem Thread - mir war es leider nie vergönnt, vom Nivolet aus diese tolle Sicht zu haben. 

Ich stelle das Bild hier nochmal rein und habe ein paar Streckenteile eingezeichnet (ohne Gewähr natürlich). 







Unten in Dunkelrot in etwa unser Weg am 11.8.2004 ab Madonna delle Neve,
so wie ihn der Alessandro uns erklärt hat. Er verläuft anschließend hinter dem 
Felskamm an einem kleinen See vorbei und setzt sich weiter oben auf der 
pinkfarbenen Route fort. Das Rechteck markiert in etwa unseren Umkehrpunkt. 
Den weiteren Weg bis zum Col du Carro bin ich am 27.6.2005 von der 
südlichen/französischen Seite kommend bei Superwetter zunächst 
abgestiegen bis zum damaligen Umkehrpunkt, und dann wieder hoch 
gestiegen. 

Und Hellblau ist die vermutete Route von Manu und Jürgen am 18.8.2004, 
die ihrer Beschreibung nach über diesen ersten Pass auf 2602 m geführt 
haben muss (Colle de Rocce laut Karte IGC 3). Stimmts, Manu?

Ach wie schön - irgendwann löst sich jedes Rätsel


----------



## Biking_Flow (28. Dezember 2005)

Hey, da hats ja inzwischen wirklich interssante neue Posts in diesem Thread gegeben! @Martinizza, vielen Dank für das Einzeichnen der ungefähren Route in meinem Foto, genau so was hätt ich nämlich schon lange gern mal gesehen! Mir war es nämlich vom Col del Nivolet nur mit Karte, aber leider ohne Fernglas absolut unmöglich, den Wegverlauf zu erraten... also danke für die Arbeit!

Aber was ich dich fragen wollte, du schreibst du hättest die Umrundung des Grand Paradiso über den Col Lauson auch schon gemacht - wir sind heuer leider an diesem Pass gescheitert (bei Interesse: siehe Bericht auf meiner Homepage) und ich würde von dir gern wissen, wie lang bzw. wieviele Höhenmeter ihr auf dem Weg zum Lauson bis Höhenmeter 3000 (!!) geschoben habt? Seid ihr da wirklich alles raufgefahren...?!?

Obigen Link zu der Gruppe, die den Carro erfolgreich überquert hat, ist auch interessant - sind ja teilweise echt krasse Bilder! Interessant wär natürlich ein kurzer Text dazu, wie lang sie rauf und vor allem auch runter geschoben haben, das eine Foto vom Abstieg sieht nämlich noch mal richtig abschreckend aus...
Zusammenfassend kommt mir vor, dass der Carro zwar als schöner Wanderpass mit grandiosem Panorama empfehlenswert ist, aber als Bikepass wohl wirklich nur im Sinne einer Direttissima Sinn macht.

@Lont Pete, leider fehlen mir momentan die Karten deinen Routenvorschlag nachvollziehen zu können, aber ist das nicht die Route durch den Nationalpark Vanoise, wo auf Grund des strengen Bikeverbots schieben angesagt ist?


----------



## Long Pete (28. Dezember 2005)

[@Lont Pete, leider fehlen mir momentan die Karten deinen Routenvorschlag nachvollziehen zu können, aber ist das nicht die Route durch den Nationalpark Vanoise, wo auf Grund des strengen Bikeverbots schieben angesagt ist.

Nein sie umfahren den nationalpark komplet. 
Leider gibt es zwischen courchevel und val thorens neben tolle  hochalpine landschaften auch viel ski-infrastruktur und lauft die route oft uber breite pisten.   Das tal von bonvillard nach modane ist wegen industrie und viele wegen auch nicht das schonste. Alternativ zum lac de roselend  und die breiete piste gibt es auch       eine alternative  vom cornet de roselend via den col du bresson uber den GR 5 und die tour de beaufortin nach den cornet d'areches. Super landschaft  mit steinbocken aber auch viele tragepassagen.    Col de la montee du fond (2997m) is ganz fahrbar.


----------



## martinizza (28. Dezember 2005)

Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> Obigen Link zu der Gruppe, die den Carro erfolgreich überquert hat, ist auch interessant - sind ja teilweise echt krasse Bilder! Interessant wär natürlich ein kurzer Text dazu, wie lang sie rauf und vor allem auch runter geschoben haben, das eine Foto vom Abstieg sieht nämlich noch mal richtig abschreckend aus...


also, an deeer Stelle muss ich eingeschlafen sein, die kenne ich nicht. Es gibt bei guter Sicht anfangs verschiedene Abstiegsmöglichkeiten, halt irgendwo zwischen all den Steinen durch, da muss man nicht unbedingt jedem Steinmännchen folgen...



			
				Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber was ich dich fragen wollte, du schreibst du hättest die Umrundung des Grand Paradiso über den Col Lauson auch schon gemacht - wir sind heuer leider an diesem Pass gescheitert (bei Interesse: siehe Bericht auf meiner Homepage) und ich würde von dir gern wissen, wie lang bzw. wieviele Höhenmeter ihr auf dem Weg zum Lauson bis Höhenmeter 3000 (!!) geschoben habt? Seid ihr da wirklich alles raufgefahren...?!?


@biking flow:
hab grad deinen bericht gelesen - eine interessante route, finde ich, leider mit viel wetterpech für euch
hey, bei deinen fotos bin ich auf das fortsetzungsfoto des carro-panoramas nach rechts gestoßen - würdest du mir das vielleicht bitte mailen?

Ja, den "Giro del Gran Paradiso" haben wir zu zweit Anfang September 2005 gemacht -
orientiert an der Beschreibung aus ich glaube 2002 in http://www.bike-board.net/bike/granpa/granpa01_de.htm, die ich als teils sehr zutreffend, teils aber deutlich übertrieben empfand.
Leider nicht mehr geklappt hat am dritten Tag wegen Regen+Nebel die Nachmittagsstrecke vom Nivolet über den Lago Djouan nach Valsaveranche. Unser Alessandro von der Chivasso-Hütte hat total geschwärmt und sie als paradiesisch beschrieben - nach Deinen Eindrücken zu urteilen hat er nicht übertrieben. Aber im Nebel wäre sie nicht zu finden (obwohl uns Alessandro sehr fürsorglich mit 1000 Details versorgt hat) und schon gar nicht zu genießen gewesen - schade. So mussten wir halt den Standardweg hinunter nach Pont fahren/schieben

Zum Col Lauson: na den will ich sehen der da alles rauffährt! Aber wieviele hm geschoben, soooo genau weiss ichs auch nicht mehr. Für uns war es so: am Einstieg unfahrbar (nicht nur wie beschrieben 800 m, sondern etwa das Doppelte), dann im Wald immer mal wieder kürzere Schiebe- und Absteigestücke, auch wegen der Regenrinnen, aber doch überwiegend fahrbar, den Steilaufschwung unterhalb des Brunnens ganz klar schieben, und anschließend bis auf etwa 3000 m bis an den Fuss der Schotterhalde überraschenderweise ganz überwiegend fahren, was zugleich heisst, einige Schiebestücke wegen Steilheit und/oder Verblocktheit inbegriffen.

Was ich an der Beschreibung aus Bike+Board anders sehe: der Bustransport von Pont Canavese nach Ceresole Reale ist NICHT erforderlich - wir sind nach Capuccino und Pizza in Pont Canavese die 35 bis 40 km abends zwischen 6 und 9 ganz entspannt gefahren sogar bis zur Rif. Muzio Chivassese, kaum Verkehr, es gibt einen kurzen unbeleuchteten Strassentunnel, aber der lange 3,5-km-Tunnel ist nicht dunkel und 15% steil, sondern taghell beleuchtet und die 15% treffen vielleicht auf 400 Meter zu. Dunkel wars, als wir aus dem Tunnel rauskamen )

Was leider immer noch zutrifft, sind die 700 Höhenmeter bergab schieben vom Col Larissaz am zweiten Tag - oft quer durch die Pampa, immer noch alles kaputt, dieses Stück ist das Schlimmste an der ganzen Tour. Aber sonst eine absolut lohnenswerte Tour!!


----------



## Biking_Flow (28. Dezember 2005)

@martinizza, danke fürs Interesse an meinem Bericht - das mit Wetter ist vielleicht bißerl falsch rüber gekommen, richtig schlecht wars ja nur einen Tag, nur wars im Wallis selber auch nicht mehr richtig schön 

Am Col Lauson warst du ja dann grad zwei Monate nach uns, und es freut mich zu lesen, dass du die auch die Beschreibung von Marko als etwas zu optimistisch empfunden hast! Einstieg, Wald und den Steilaufschwung vor dem ersten Jagdhaus seh ich genauso wie du, außerdem empfand ich das Stück vor der Brücke am Talende noch als absolut unfahrbahr.

Genauso teile ich deine Meinung wegen des Bustransports: für uns gehörte die Busreise ja sozusagen noch zur Anreise dazu, aber ich glaube während der ganzen Fahrt sind uns vielleicht 20 oder 30 Autos entgegen gekommen. Der Tunnel oben ist wirklich nicht schön, aber den kann man in Kauf nehmen und vielleicht kommt man sogar außen dran vorbei.

Jedenfalls, ich schick dir ein Mail mit allen Fotos die wir vom Nivolet aus Richtung Süden gemacht haben.


----------



## Limb80 (7. Januar 2006)

Schade, dass ich erst jetzt diesesn Thread gefunden habe  

Bin letztes Jahr anfang September mit einem Kumpel ebenfalls am Carro gescheitert und dachte mir ich poste mal meine Erfahrungen:

Wir wollten ebenfalls Zahn's kürzeste Route über die Westalpen versuchen.
Jedoch sind die meisten Etappen ja wirklich nur zu schaffen, wenn man wie er selbst schreibt schon gegen 6 Uhr losfährt.
Da wir so gut wie nie so zeitig aus den Federn kamen, waren wir am 2. Tag erst gegen 15 Uhr an der Chivassohütte und hatten doch tatsächlich noch mit den Gedanken gespielt den Carro noch in Angriff zu nehmen - die Vernunft hatte gesiegt und wir entschlossen uns in der Hütte zu übernachten. An dem Abend hat uns dann Allessandro auf einem Foto die Route wie auf dem obigen Bild von martinizza zu sehen gezeigt. Er meinte es sei mit dem Rad schwierig, aber machbar. Soweit So gut. Am nächsten morgen (keine Wolke am Himmel  ) gegen 7 Uhr bis zur Kirche runtergerollt und auch den Einstieg am Parkplatz gefunden. Ich muß sagen der ganze Weg/Pfad ist mit den roten Kennzeichnungen an den Felsblöcken sehr gut markiert. Der ganze Schnee war auch weggetaut. Bis zum Gletscherfeld hatten wir ca. 3h gebraucht (laut Zahn 3h bis zum Carro  )war zwar anstrengend - meistens tragen statt schieben - aber absolut machbar. Die Querung des Gletschers fand ich schon recht gefährlich, sau glatt da nur blankes Eis und kein Schnee und man war sich nie sicher , ob der Stein, auf den man als nächstes tritt halten wird - einige taten es nicht. Als wir dann heil auf der anderen Seite angekommen waren, kam das Aus - ca. 150Hm vorm Ziel  . Wir sahen keine Möglichkeit "sicher" mit den Bikes zum ersten Halteseil an der Felswand zu gelangen. Man braucht auf jeden Fall beide Hände, die Gefahr dass Bike auf den Rücken zu schnallen und dann evtl. das Gleichgewicht nach hinten zu verlieren war uns zu groß. Ein 5m Seil wäre sehr praktisch gewesen, dann hätte wir die Bikes extra hochziehen können. Zugunsten unseres wertvollen Lebens entschieden wir uns widerwillen umzukehren. Fazit: Völlige Enttäuschung und ca. 8h schieben und tragen.
Da unser Zeitplan dank Urlaub leider sehr streng war, sind wir am gleichen Tag noch das Tal runter bis nach Pont Canavese gefahren, um dann mit dem Zug über Turin nachts 12 Uhr in Susa das gebuchte Hotel zu erreichen - keine blöden Kommentare 

Im nachhinein waren wir froh umgekehrt zu sein - jedoch reizt es, den Carro irgendwann doch noch zu bezwingen


----------



## spectres (7. Januar 2006)

Limb80 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Querung des Gletschers fand ich schon recht gefährlich, sau glatt da nur blankes Eis und kein Schnee und man war sich nie sicher , ob der Stein, auf den man als nächstes tritt halten wird - einige taten es nicht.


Das ist bei Gletschern im September oft ein Problem: Die Schneeauflage ist weg und es bleibt Blankeis und oft auch nur noch ein schmaler Weg.
Für einen nächsten Versuch würde ich Juli/Anfang August wählen. Ein Seil würde ich nicht mitnehmen. Es reicht eine Reepschnur (5mm; Gewicht: 15g/m), die hält sicher und wiegt kaum etwas.

spectres


----------



## Limb80 (7. Januar 2006)

@spectres



			
				spectres schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bei Gletschern im September oft ein Problem: Die Schneeauflage ist weg und es bleibt Blankeis und oft auch nur noch ein schmaler Weg.
> Für einen nächsten Versuch würde ich Juli/Anfang August wählen.
> spectres



Danke für den Tipp, werde ich das nächste mal berücksichtigen  
Ich muß gestehen, dass dieser erst unser zweiter Alpencross war - vorher Oberstdorf - Gardasee -  . Der Unterschied zu den Ostalpen war schon recht ordentlich, was das hochalpine Gelände und die Tragepassagen angeht.
Daher hatten wir auch hinsichtlich der Gletscher noch keine Erfahrung. Jetzt sind wir schlauer.



			
				spectres schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Seil würde ich nicht mitnehmen. Es reicht eine Reepschnur (5mm; Gewicht: 15g/m), die hält sicher und wiegt kaum etwas.
> spectres



Ein Seil wäre wirklich übertrieben. Ich meinte auch nur eine Schnur die ca. 30kg hält. Wir hatten damals sogar überlegt unsere restlichen Klamotten zusammenzubinden


----------



## spectres (7. Januar 2006)

Limb80 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp, werde ich das nächste mal berücksichtigen
> [...]
> Ein Seil wäre wirklich übertrieben. Ich meinte auch nur eine Schnur die ca. 30kg hält.


Gern geschehen. Eine Reepschnur von 5mm kannst Du weit mehr belasten, bis sie reisst - Du und das MTB gehen locker. Dieses Utensil finde ich für Touren solchen Charakters ungemein hilfreich - und es kann helfen, strapazierte Nerven (etwas) zu beruhigen.

spectres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limb80 (8. Januar 2006)

Hier ist mal noch ein Foto der Karte am Startpunkt auf dem Parkplatz bei Madonna della Neve.
Diese zeigt die genaue Route über den Colle del Carro:







Die grün gekennzeichnete Route am Lago Serru zum Passo della Losa hatte uns ein Wanderer bei unserem Abstieg vom Carro empfohlen. 
Er meinte, wenn wir bis zum Gletscher gekommen sind, wäre dieser Pass kein Problem für uns.
Jedoch müsste man dann zusätzlich über den Colle de Iseran fahren, um ins Arctal zu gelangen.


----------



## Biking_Flow (8. Januar 2006)

limb80, das mit dem Foto von der Karte an der Madonna delle Neve war eine echt gute Idee, daran hab ich heuer im Sommer natürlich nicht gedacht 

Jedenfalls, interessant ist, dass durch den Wandersmanntipp an dich der Passo della Losa wieder aufgebracht wird. Auch wenn man danach noch ein Stück über den Col del Iseran müsste, sollte man diese Alternative trotzdem andenken, wenn am Carro bergauf derart extremes Tragen angesagt ist. Hier der erste Thread, der diese Frage aufbrachte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130853&highlight=carro


----------



## martinizza (8. Januar 2006)

Limb80 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mal noch ein Foto der Karte am Startpunkt auf dem Parkplatz bei Madonna della Neve.
> Diese zeigt die genaue Route über den Colle del Carro:



geht es nur mir so, dass ich das bild nicht angezeigt kriege? schade...

im juni 2005 bin ich an der iseran-pass-straße genau auf dem wanderparkplatz gestanden, wo der wanderweg vom Passo della Losa auf franzosenseite anfängt. da man dort (und auch weiter oben auf der iseran-pass-straße) nicht jedes eck des aufstiegswegs einsehen kann, kann ich ihn auch nicht wirklich beurteilen. 
aber im rahmen der diritissima ist's halt doch ein umweg...und man hat den den iseran aufwärts noch fast ganz und abwärts total ganz auf asphalt vor sich...


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (16. Januar 2006)

mit firefox klappt die bilddarstellung super
Ich finds ja genial wie viele leute jetzt mittlerweile schon an diesem pass gewesen sind....doch die meisten mit dem selben schicksal:-(
der pass kommt auch noch bei uns dran, aber nicht bei einem AC, zu großes risiko;-)
dusche


----------



## martinizza (16. Januar 2006)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> mit firefox klappt die bilddarstellung super


ja, jetzt geht das bei mir auch - keine ahnung was da neulich war.

die karte ist wohl halbwegs zutreffend, bis auf den einstieg vielleicht. kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern, auf dem pfädchen die staumauer berührt zu haben...


----------



## thof (26. Juli 2008)

Zum Carro nochmal was Aktuelles: Wir haben ihn am 19.07. gemacht, nachdem wir einen Tag zuvor den Col Lauson von Cogne nach Valsavarench (einfach nur Klasse) überquert haben.
Der Carro IST gefährlich. Manche Posts hier verniedlichen den Übergang als "Wanderweg". Das ist er aber nicht mit dem Bike. Folgende Voraussetzungen sollten erfüllt sein:
- sehr gutes, v.a. stabiles Wetter (gute Sicht, kein starker Wind)
- wenig Schneefelder
- sehr gute Ausdauer (!)
- mentale Stärke
- alpine Erfahrung  
- gutes Schuhwerk
- früher Start (am Morgen)

Der Weg entspricht dem von Martinizza eingezeichneten (lila Linie). Auch die Karte von Limbo spiegelt den Verlauf realistisch wieder. Außerdem ist der Weg gut markiert. Nur am großen Schneefeld kann man die Zeichen auf der anderen Seite nicht sehen.

Zu unserer Tour. Wir sind oberhalb von Valsavarench bei optimalem Wetter hinauf nach Pont gestartet. Von dort ging es zur Chivasso-Hütter (300hm Schieben). Auf der Hütte haben wir uns erkundigt. Man sagte uns, da wären vor Kurzem welche drüber. Im Hüttenbuch habe ich einen Eintrag von einer DAV-Truppe am 02.07. in Erinnerung, die ebenfalls über den Carro sind, mit Ziel Ventimiglia (genauso wie wir), also mit Bike!
Der Einstieg beginn sofort mit Schieben und Tragen über große Geröllsteine. Der mittlere Teil ist dann etwas entspannter. Wir mussten viele Schneefelder queren oder am Rand senkrecht über Geröll aufsteigen. Nun kamen starke Böen hinzu. Bis zum großen Schneefeld alles noch ertragbar (i.w.S.d.W.). Danach geht es senkrecht über mannshohe Geröllsteine. Mit Bike einfach sau-anstrengend. Die Böen fielen jetzt orkanartig aus. Der Wind drohte mir das Bike aus der Hand zu reißen. Wir mussten das Rad an den Berg pressen und uns ducken (Hier bringt auch die oft gepriesene Schymik-Tragetechnik nichts. Da wird man samt Bike vom Berg geblasen). Das hat enorm viel Zeit und Kraft gekostet. Schließlich kamen wir zur Seilpassage. Und jetzt kam der wirklich schwierige, gefährliche und riskante Teil. Denn die erste Seilpassage war komplett unter einer dicken Eis-und Schneeschicht begraben. Das Seil ist nicht umsonst hier, da gehts mächtig steil bergab. Es war schon 17:30 Uhr. Rückkehr ausgeschlossen. Hier ist schon lange keiner mehr drüber (die anderen Schneefelder wiesen auch nur andeutungsweise Spuren auf). Wir rammten unsere Bikes mit Lenker und Pedale in das Eis. Mit beiden Händen am Oberrohr hielten wir uns fest und bohrten mit unseren Schuhen (Specialized Tahoo,eigentlich ein Witz) Tritte . So hingen wir mit den Knie im Schnee gepresst nur an unseren Rädern. Die restlichen 50hm nach oben konnten wir nur dadurch meistern, dass wir unsere Rucksäcke erst oben abgelegt haben, zurückgeklettert sind, und dann zu zweit Bike für Bike hochgehievt haben. Eine Reepschnur hilft hier auch nicht weiter. Da zerhackt man sich beim Hochziehen das Bike am scharfen Felsen. Dumm wäre es das Seil an sich zu fixieren. Lieber das Bike in die rechte Hand und notfalls fallen lassen ...
Wir kamen übrigens um 22:00 Uhr in Bonneval sur Arc total kaputt an (von der Hütte ins Tal führt ein sogar ein ganz netter Trail, der war für uns an diesem Tag bedeutungslos). Nebenbei hatten wir auch noch mit einem fiesen Magen-Darmvirus zu kämpfen. Mein Begleiter, ein äußerst austrainierter Athlet, musste zwei Tage später die Tour abbrechen.
Ich finde es absolut fahrlässig, dass Zahn solche Touren veröffentlicht und nur durch lapidare Formulierungen auf die Gefahren hinweist. Nie mehr, einmal reicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinizza (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo Thomas (und GruÃ in den Spessart an meinen Nachnamensvetterâ¦),

GlÃ¼ckwunsch zur Carro-Ãberquerung! 
Endlich mal jemand, der ihn bei halbwegs gutem Wetter erlebt hat. 

âNur am groÃen Schneefeld kann man die Zeichen auf der anderen Seite nicht sehenâ  schreibst Du. Genau das war unser Problem an dieser Stelle, bei Nebel und Wolken kann man das âGegenÃ¼berâ nicht finden, zumal wir nicht einmal sicher wussten, wie breit das Schneefeld sein mochte und an welchem Schneefeld wir uns befanden. Also hieÃ es fÃ¼r uns hier umkehrenâ¦zumal es schon fast 18 Uhr war, also keine Zeit fÃ¼r Experimente blieb.

2 Jahre spÃ¤ter war ich auf der Durchreise mal zu FuÃ dort (bei bestem Wetter auf der SÃ¼dseite hoch und nordseitig hinunter bis zu besagtem Schneefeld). Imposantâ¦und ich weiÃ, was uns damals mit den Bikes erspart blieb. Der einzige Reiz beim âCarro mit Bikeâ lag fÃ¼r mich tatsÃ¤chlich in der BewÃ¤ltigung der direktesten Martigny-Nizza-Route.

Mein Tipp: Ãbernachtet in der Chivasso-HÃ¼tte beim Alessandro (ein prima Kumpel!), dann habt ihr notfalls den ganzen Tag Zeit fÃ¼r den Carro. 

In etwa 3 Wochen werde ich Ã¼brigens den Carro nochmal aus der Ferne sehen (vom Nivolet aus)â¦dann sind wir zu viert unterwegs auf der gta4 von Susa nach Zermatt. Auch das wird sicher ein spannender Tripâ¦

GrÃ¼Ãe von der hessischen BergstraÃe


----------



## Carsten (26. Juli 2008)

da gibts denn auch so einen spannen A.Zahn Pass kurz vor dem Nivolet. Nehmt ne Säge mit 
siehe www.nobrakes.de


----------



## martinizza (26. Juli 2008)

...und die Buschmesser, Carsten ;-)
Den Bericht von nobrakes kannten wir schon...sehr schön und informativ geschrieben! Wir hoffen auf gute Karten, gutes Wetter und die passende Intuition...


----------



## Carsten (27. Juli 2008)

Falls du sehr gute Karten von der Region brauchst:

http://www.escursionista.it/quadrocartegenerale.html

leider ist die Verfügbarkeit in D sehr schwer, oder hat wer eine Quelle?


----------



## martinizza (27. Juli 2008)

Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp, Carsten.

Man mÃ¼sste halt nur wissen, wie sehr die Karten (vor allem die 17) tatsÃ¤chlich der Wirklichkeit entsprechen? Kannst Du dazu was sagen aus eigener Erfahrung? Zumindest sehen die Ausschnitte, die im Internet angeboten werden, recht vertrauenerweckend aus.  Ich frage mal meinen Kartenladen, wie lange eine Bestellung dauern tÃ¤teâ¦naja, wahrscheinlich bis Weihnachten ;-)  Oder in Susa kÃ¶nnte sie es auch geben - wer kennt âdenâ Kartenladen in Susa?

Wir haben die IGC-Karten 1:50. Das Witzige daran ist: auf den beiden âPfadfinderetappenâ zwischen Susa und Noasca beschreibt der Achim bestimmte Wege als âauf der Karte nicht eingezeichnetâ. Auf unserer IGC2 sind sie aber offenbar doch genau so eingezeichnet, wie er sie beschreibt. Vielleicht ist die etwas Ã¤ltere Karte ausnahmsweise im Vorteilâ¦schaun mer malâ¦


----------



## Diva (28. Juli 2008)

Mensch Klaus, schön von Dir zu lesen. 
In Susa gibt's auf jeden Fall einen Bücherladen, wo es Karten gibt, hoffentlich die von Dir gesuchten. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour. 
Der Carro lässt auch nach ein paar Jahren nicht locker... 
Auch wenn es sich echt abenteuerlich liest, ich wäre gerne drüber statt umgekehrt. An den Muskelkater kann ich mich heute noch erinnern, aber auch an die schöne alternative "Transferetappe" durchs Valle Viu.

Schau' doch mal wieder bei uns vorbei, wenn Du in der Nähe bist, dann kannst Du mal unseren Junior kennenlernen.  Kostprobe auf meinem Blog.

Grüße, Manu


----------



## martinizza (28. Juli 2008)

mönsch manu, das wurde aber zeit...der kontakt ist schmählich vernachlässigt worden :-(
und der carro wird uns noch bis ins grab verfolgen 

Ole olé - was ein süßes kerlchen!! großen glückwunsch zum schnuller-junkie!

aber gern schau ich vorbei, ihr wisst ja, wenn die zeit es zulässt...auch die gemeinsame bikerunde mit euch steht noch aus.
viele grüße vom bayern in hessen an die franken in bayern ;-)


----------



## Mudge (20. August 2010)

Ich krame den Thread hier nochmal aus der Versenkung:

Wir suchen eine Übernachtungstour im Gran Paradiso-Gebiet. Sprich: Abends möglichst hoch und in einem Rifugio übernachten. Sonnenunter- und aufgang genießen und dann nur noch ein paar Höhenmeter hoch und eine Trailabfahrt genießen. Hoch geht auch mit Tragen/teilweise Klettern. Runter darfs technisch werden, aber nicht nur.

Kennt jemand ein entsprechendes Rifugio auf ca. 2500-2800 Metern Höhe mit gutem Ausblick?

Danke!


----------



## Biking_Flow (20. August 2010)

Da bietet sich eh die klassische Gran-Paradiso-Umrundung an, wie in diesem Thread diskutiert...

Start in Valsavaranche - Col Lauson - Übernachtung am Rifugio Vittorio Sella (2500m) - am nächsten Tag entweder nur noch runter nach Cogne oder noch einen der Pässe am Mont Emilius vorbei machen. Wenn du am Rifugio Vittorio Sella übernachtest und am nächsten Morgen früh aufstehst, kannst du bei einem nahegelegenen See den Sonnenaufgang beobachten, an dem Steinböcke in der Früh trinken.

Hier das Foto davon:




Einen Bericht findest du auf meiner Homepage... viel Spaß 

Alternativ kannst du im übrigen noch über den Col Nivolet und dort am Rifugio Chivasso übernachten, am nächsten Tag dann über Col del Mento ins Valsavaranche.


----------



## Mudge (22. August 2010)

Nice!

Genau sowas... Dann muss ich mal Kartenmaterial studieren, um mich in der Gegend zu recht zu finden.

Die Gran P.-Tour werden wir wohl nicht komplett machen, aber eine 2 Tages Kombi-Tour mit Col Louson bietet sich in diesem Fall ja an. Also sprich: Übernachtung am Rifugio Vittorio Sella (2500m).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. August 2010)

schau doch mal beim www.alpenzorro.de vorbei....der hat ganz viel gemacht
und bei mir gibts auch ein bisschen was...


----------



## H33 (26. August 2010)

Ist jemand schon mal vom Col Clapier  (oberhalb Val di Susa) über den Weg 547 (lt. IGC karte) zum Passo Clopaca und weiter über den 546  zum Rifugio Levi Molinari gefahren?

Bin für alle Infos dankbar

Grüße H33


----------



## Jungle (14. Juni 2011)

...nachdem ich diesen Juli auch den Zahn´schen WAX von Martigny nach Nizza starte (6 Tage), muss ich wohl nochmals auf den Carro zurückkommen.
Ist dieser unverändert DAS Problem hinsichtlich Orientierung,
ungenauen Kartenangaben und unter- bzw. überschätzten Schwierigkeitsgrade....?
Wer ist ihn in der letzten Saison gefahren...ah geschoben?
Michael


----------



## thof (14. Juni 2011)

Warum soll sich da Deiner Meinung nach was geändert haben? Ne Autobahn wirds nie werden. Und die Orientierung ist bei Nebel mehr als schwierig am großen Schneefeld.


----------



## Diva (15. Juni 2011)

Der "martinizza" alias Klaus ist da mal mit einer Spraydose lang, weil ihn sein Scheitern auch so gewurmt hat - ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen her das mit der Spraydose und das mit der versuchten Überquerung noch länger...


----------



## martinizza (15. Juli 2011)

"ein paar jährchen" ist gut, diva-manu;-) das war 2004 und 2005...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich am carro viel verändert bzw. "gebessert" hat. 
beim hüttenwirt alessandro (aber nicht am carro) waren wir zuletzt 2008 auf dem weg von susa nach zermatt. demnächst im august sind wir ganz woanders, nämlich auf einer großen wallis-runde.
@jungle: lass mal hören, wie es euch ergangen ist!
Klaus


----------



## jonash (6. August 2011)

Wir haben den Colle di Carro Mitte Juli 2011 im Rahmen des Westalpenexpresses Martigny - Nizza versucht und abgebrochen. 
Sind um 8 Uhr morgens in Pont gestartet, leider haben wir nach der Steilstufe die alte Fahrstraße Rtg. Nivolet nicht finden können und haben dadurch viel Zeit verloren. Stattdessen sind wir den Wanderpfad Nr. 3 entlang gefahren, ein wunderschöner Trail, allerdings nach dem Regenwetter am Vortag nicht ideal zum fahren.
Nachdem wir bei Alessandro, dem netten Huettenwirt vom Refugio di Chivasso, unsere Akkus aufladen konnten und uns der Weg anhand von Bild- und Kartenmaterial ausführlich erläutert wurde, 
fuhren wir vom Col de Nivolet ab zur Modanna della Neve. Sind dann dort gegen 14.30 Uhr in den Wanderweg abgezweigt, haben leider versehentlich den längeren Weg über mannsgroße Felsbrocken gewählt (unterhalb der Staumauer des Lago di Serru), 
so dass wir oberhalb des kleinen Sees auf ca. 2.500 müN abbrechen mussten.
Insbesondere der immer staerker werdende Wind, die Zeitknappheit (es war bereits 16:30) und die eingeschränkte Sicht wegen der zunehmenden Wolken hat uns dazu veranlasst, den Gipfelsturm abzubrechen. Wir sind dann über die 
Asphaltstraße zum Lago di Ceresole abgefahren.
Am naechsten Tag entschieden wir uns, ueber den Colle della Crocetta (2.641m) in das Valle Grande (Pialpetta) abzufahren.
Besser gesagt: wir haben unsere MTBs 4,5 Stunden bergauf getragen (letzte 100 Hoehenmeter durch eine Wand aus mannshohem Geroell) und 3 1/2 Stunden bergab getragen.
Der Wanderweg war leicht zu finden, aber kaum befahrbar.
Nicht empfehlenswert.
Anschließend sind wir ueber Pessinetto, Viu und den Colle del Lys ins Susatal gefahren (hatten dann zu allem Überfluss auch noch einen kleinen Unfall auf der Abfahrt vom Colle del Lys, inkl. Transport ins Krankenhaus etc.).

Nichtsdestotrotz werden wir den Colle di Carro noch einmal versuchen. Wie schon thof geschrieben hat, müssen diverse Voraussetzungen gegeben sein, um den Carro erfolgreich zu meistern.
Und eins noch: Achim Zahn hat in seinem Buch in der Tat ein paar wichtige Details weggelassen: Startzeit, Wetter, geeigneteres Kartenmaterial (im Buch ist nach wie vor IGC Nr.3 angegeben, obwohl er selbst in der Tourenbeschreibung den Hüttenwirt zitiert mit den Worten: "Und die Landkarte kannst du eh vergessen"). Glücklicherweise hat uns der Hüttenwirt die Carta "Valle dell'Orco" Nr.14 von L'Escursionista & Monti editori mitgegeben. Können wir nur empfehlen.
Nur unter perfekten Bedingungen und ausreichender Streckenkenntnis kann man in einem Tag von Villeneuve nach Bonneval sur Arc mit dem MTB. Mir erscheint, dass Achim Zahn bei den Schiebepassagen mit der 
angegebenen Zeit ein wenig untertrieben hat.


----------



## martinizza (7. August 2011)

Na, da kam aber vieles zusammen bei euch...
Übrigens, wenn es einen nach Viu verschlägt und man ins Susa-Tal will, gibt es eine landschaftlich interessantere Alternative zum Colle del Lys: den Colle del Colombardo, nur ein paar km westlich vom Colle del Lys.

Was ich jetzt schreibe, ist bitte als Motivation aufzufassen für die, die es nicht lassen mögen, trotz der objektiven Schwierigkeiten das Bike über den Carro zu tragen...
Bei guten Bedingungen  d.h. vor allem bei freier Sicht, so dass man bereits vor Erreichen des großen Schneefelds das Ziel (das weithin sichtbare Holzschild auf dem Carro) sieht  und mit wachsamem Blick fürs Gelände halte ich den Pfad zum Carro für ausreichend markiert. Und wenn man dazu noch all die Infos in den einschlägigen Threads beachtet
Und stimmt, bei den Schiebezeiten neigt Achim der Zahn eher zur Unter- als zur Übertreibung.

Schade, dass Alessandro (links im blauen Fleece) hier nicht mitliest ;-))   

  
Die Bilder anno 2005 sind bei unserem zweiten Alessandro-Besuch entstanden, auf dem Tisch liegen die Bilder vom ersten Besuch. 2005 sind wir von der Hütte weiter über den berühmten Königsweg und den Lago Djouan gezogen, mit anschließender genialer Trailabfahrt nach Valsavaranche.

Viel Erfolg beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## H33 (24. August 2011)

Hat jemand mal im Campo Base im Maira Tal übernachtet. Mich würde speziell die Campingmöglichkeit interessieren. Es ist  immer von schlechtem Ruf die Rede, aber weiß jemand Genaueres? Die gta in Vernetti ist bekannt, aber ich will campen. 

Grüße H33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palomo70 (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo H33,
hast Du auf Deine Frage zum Weg vom Clopaca zum Rifugio Levi Molinari eine Antwort bekommen oder bist inzwischen selbst dort gefahren und kannst mir Tipps zum Anspruch der Route geben?

Danke und viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## H33 (27. Februar 2013)

Nein ich habe keine Antwort erhalten. Habe am Col halbherzig nach dem Weg gesucht, jedoch nichts brauchbares gefunden. Aufgrund unsicheren Wetters bin ich den Clapier abgefahren. Aus meiner Erinnerung des Geländes nach dürfte dies mit einigem Schieben / Tragen verbunden sein. Allerdings tut sich einigiges in der Gegend, die Italiener setzten jede Menge Wege wieder instand.  Den Chaberton (zuminest bis zum Col) würde wieder ich als zu 75% fahrbar bezeichnen.  Das war um 2000 ganz anders. Es gibt zwei gute Karten vom oberen Susatal, Erweiterungen der Serie sind wohl geplant. Falls Interesse such ich den Verlag raus. Bin bei Chesana 1 Woche mit der Karte unterwegs gewesen, die stimmt. 
Grüße H33
PS: den Kollegen Zahn würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen.........


----------



## palomo70 (28. Februar 2013)

H33 schrieb:


> Nein ich habe keine Antwort erhalten. Habe am Col halbherzig nach dem Weg gesucht, jedoch nichts brauchbares gefunden. Aufgrund unsicheren Wetters bin ich den Clapier abgefahren. Aus meiner Erinnerung des Geländes nach dürfte dies mit einigem Schieben / Tragen verbunden sein. Allerdings tut sich einigiges in der Gegend, die Italiener setzten jede Menge Wege wieder instand.  Den Chaberton (zuminest bis zum Col) würde wieder ich als zu 75% fahrbar bezeichnen.  Das war um 2000 ganz anders. Es gibt zwei gute Karten vom oberen Susatal, Erweiterungen der Serie sind wohl geplant. Falls Interesse such ich den Verlag raus. Bin bei Chesana 1 Woche mit der Karte unterwegs gewesen, die stimmt.
> Grüße H33
> PS: den Kollegen Zahn würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen.........



Herzlichen Dank, das Angebot mit der Karte nehme ich gerne an. 
Bzgl. Achim Zahn: er bietet in diesem Jahr eine geführte Tour an, die über Clapier und Clopaca geht. Das muss also möglich sein und scheint kein Himmelfahrskommando zu sein: http://www.mountainbikeabenteuer.de/html/altavallesusa.html
An der Tour orientiere ich mich momentan auch, plane aber einige Änderungen ein, z.B. von Bardonecchia über den Mulattiera nach Thures und von dort in einer Tagesschlaufe zum Chaberton und zurück.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## H33 (1. März 2013)

Karten Susatal: www.fraternalieditore.it, ich hab sie vorOrt gekauft, in KA gibts einen Reisebuchladen, der kann sie bestimmt besorgen. 
Chaberton Abfahrt Ri Montgenevre habe ich 2011 gemacht, würde ich nicht mehr machen, war eine bröselige Schotterrutsche. Würde eher auf der Anfahrtsroute zurück und mal schauen was Colleto del Lago / Plan Selle geht. Wenn doch Montgenevre dann Richtung Sagna Longa / Capana Mautino, da wimmelt es von netten Trails. Meine Empfehlung: Abfahrt von Roche Courbe über den FC 10 nach Bousson, da lernt man Spitzkehren. Wer wie bei Zahn früher beschriebn vom Montegenevre über die Straße nach Chesana fährt, dem ist nicht zu helfen........

Grüße H33


----------



## palomo70 (1. März 2013)

Hallo H33,
ich habe noch was gefunden zur Traverse Clapier-Clopaca:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/passaggioanordovestasd/sets/72157630482272692/with/7529064520/

sieht jetzt nicht nach ganz großem Fahrspaß aus, aber wohl besser als ganz ins Susatal abzufahren.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## H33 (2. März 2013)

Sieht schon eher zäh aus. Die Abfahrt vom Clapier kann man schon mitnehmen, ich würde eher versuchen ob auf halber Höhe am Hang Susatal was geht. 

Grüße H 33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (2. März 2013)

Betreff Abfahrt Clapier:
2009 hatten wir den Eindruck, dass im Mittelteil der ganze Berg gerutscht ist. Zumindest haben wir im Mittelteil den Weg wie in der Karte dargestellt nicht nachvollziehen können. Für uns (S2) gab's im Juli nicht viel zu fahren. Oben Schnee und in der Mitte die Abrutschungen. Wir haben da ca. 1000Tm Ri Susa geschoben. Da scheint mir Clapier-Clopaca interessanter.

PS: Herr Zahn schreibt zum Clapier auch nur andeutungsweise und wird nicht ohne Grund neuerdings den Weg über Clopaca wählen ...


----------



## H33 (4. März 2013)

Ich bin 2011 den Clapier runter. Es war deutlich zu sehen dass es eine große Mure abgegangen ist, der Weg war aberweitestgehend instand gesetzt. Es gab vereinzelt Absteigestellen (für mich).  Ich würde das Ding als S2 einschätzen. War im September und komplett schneefrei. 

Grüße H 33


----------



## Haardtrocker (8. März 2014)

Limb80 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal noch ein Foto der Karte am Startpunkt auf dem Parkplatz bei Madonna della Neve.
> Diese zeigt die genaue Route über den Colle del Carro:
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es nun schon Erfahrungsberichte für Passo della Losa und Passo di Galisia?


----------



## Carsten (9. März 2014)

www.alpenzorro.de ist vor ein paar Jahren mal über den Losa glaub ich. 
Frankreich bike tragen wegen Nationalpark und Bieverbot, 
Italinen bike runter tragen wegen Klettersteig. Glaub war die Snake Tour


----------



## Haardtrocker (27. November 2016)

Biking_Flow schrieb:


> Da bietet sich eh die klassische Gran-Paradiso-Umrundung an, wie in diesem Thread diskutiert...
> 
> Start in Valsavaranche - Col Lauson - Übernachtung am Rifugio Vittorio Sella (2500m) - am nächsten Tag entweder nur noch runter nach Cogne oder noch einen der Pässe am Mont Emilius vorbei machen. Wenn du am Rifugio Vittorio Sella übernachtest und am nächsten Morgen früh aufstehst, kannst du bei einem nahegelegenen See den Sonnenaufgang beobachten, an dem Steinböcke in der Früh trinken.
> 
> ...




Wo genau finde ich den Col del Mento? Zwischen Col Nivolet und Valsavaranche konnte ich diesen nicht finden (Openmtp, etc.).


----------



## martinizza (27. November 2016)

ekreis schrieb:


> Wo genau finde ich den Col del Mento? Zwischen Col Nivolet und Valsavaranche konnte ich diesen nicht finden (Openmtp, etc.).



Der „Col del Mento“ heißt Col Manteau (2789m). Wir hatten ihn dieses Jahr im Programm, schau hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lkcfllkrvzvqqpve
Er liegt (auf der gezeigten Etappe) knapp nach km 10 zwischen dem Plan Borgnoz und den Lago Djouan auf einem der alten königlichen Jagdwege. Nach den Seen folgt ein schöner Flowtrail runter nach Degioz im Val Savaranche.


----------



## p100473 (27. November 2016)

unsere "caro-überschreitung" war 2015-allerdings sozus. in gegengesetzter Richtung von Bonneval und Übernachtung im Rif chivasso. steht unter "WestaLPEN-tops Aosta- Paradiso- Monviso" . Wir hatten für die Variante ca. 10 h gebraucht, davon Schieben/Tragen ca. 7 h. Allerdings hatten wir bestes Wetter und keine großen Probleme mit der Wegefindung- ausser über die großen Moränen im Abstieg. 
Wie Achim Z. an einem Tag von Pont die Überschreitung macht, halte ich schon für eine Gewalttour- aber er startet ja auch um 6 Uhr und kennt den Weg. 
Ich denke, der carro ist von beiden seiten machbar. Aber ich würde nur bei gutem Wetter rüber- sonst hast du nichts vom Panorama.

Viel Spaß

Volkmar


----------

